# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Symantec dcouvre la  version originelle  de Stuxnet Active entre 2007 et 2009 et publie son tude complte

## Katleen Erna

*Stuxnet aurait pralablement t test par les militaires d'Isral, plus de deux ans avant son lancement sur l'Iran
Mise  jour du 17.01.2011 par Katleen*

De nouvelles informations viennent de tomber concernant Stuxnet, la bte noire de l'Iran.

Le ver aurait ainsi t test en secret dans une base militaire Isralienne (le complexe Dimona dans le dsert de Negev) avant d'tre lch sur les infrastructure nuclaires iraniennes. 

Deux ans avant leur mise en oeuvre, les attaques auraient t simules sur les mmes machines que celles vises, pour garantir le succs futur de l'opration grandeur nature.

En consquence, des experts auraient examin les failles des contrleurs iraniens Siemens ds 2008. Rsultat : un "autre Chernobyl" potentiel, d'aprs des chercheurs russes.

En Iran, la mise en service d'une centrale prs du port de Bushehr courant 2011 inquite les gouvernements trangers. A cause des dommages causs par Stuxnet, l'activation du racteur pourrait tre dangereuse et faire fondre tout le btiment. Rassurant...

Source : Le New York Times

*L'expert iranien anti-Stuxnet assassin*
*D'aprs un site spcialis Isralien*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10*



Si les fuites de Wikileaks ont permis d'en savoir un peu plus sur les nouvelles imbrications entre les relations internationales et les nouvelles technologies (dans l'affaire des attaques virtuelles contre Google), le site polmique ne possde en revanche aucun document qui permette d'clairer la mystrieuse origine de Stuxnet, un des virus les plus complexes jamais ralis et dont le but est, semble-t-il, de s'attaquer aux installations nuclaires iraniennes.

La prsident iranien, qui a admis que Stuxnet avait en partie rempli sa mission et retard l'volution du programme militaire nuclaire de son pays (lire ci-avant), va  nouveau avoir l'opportunit de s'exprimer sur le sujet.

Son expert charg de stopper et d'radiquer Stuxnet des infrastructures militaires vient en effet d'tre assassin.

C'est en tout cas ce que croit savoir Debka, une publication Isralienne spcialise dans le renseignement et les informations militaires.

D'aprs ce site, le Professeur Majid Shahriari aurait t tu lors d'une fusillade depuis une voiture qui a ensuite pris la fuite. Choses troublante (une de plus), ces coups de feu se seraient produits dans une zone particulirement scurise de Thran, zone o se situeraient plusieurs laboratoires secrets.

La fusillade aurait, toujours d'aprs Debka, t accompagne d'usage d'explosifs lancs depuis des motos.

Mossad, CIA ou opposant internes Sunnites au rgime Chiite ?

Le rgime a pour sa part immdiatement accus les Etats-Unis et Isral (confirmant de fait l'assassinat du scientifique), mais aucune hypothse n'est  carter.

Ni mme celle de la dsinformation pure et dure qui semble accompagner Stuxnet depuis le dbut de cette affaire.

*Source* : Debka


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 29.11.2010 par Katleen
Le Prsident Iranien reconnat enfin l'impact de Stuxnet, qui a touch les infrastructures nuclaires de son pays*

L'Iran vient de retourner sa veste ! Alors qu'il y a une semaine, le vice-Prsident du pays niait toute interfrence de Stuxnet dans son programme nuclaire, aujourd'hui le Prsident Mahmoud Ahmadinejad a reconnu publiquement que les infrastructures lies aux centrifugeuses de son pays ont bel et bien souffert d'une attaque numrique, lance "par des ennemis de l'Iran" qui ont "russi  crer des problmes sur un nombre limit de centrifugeuses".

L'homme tempre cependant son propos en assurant que la menace n'a eu qu'un "effet limit", et que de toutes faons, les oprations nuclaires sur son territoire ne sont qu' but "pacifique" de cration d'nergie, contrairement aux crainte des Nations Unies.

Ne donnant aucun dtail sur le "logiciel" qui a t utilis, il indique que ses spcialistes "ont russi  le stopper",et que ceux qui l'ont cre "ne pourront pas recommencer".

Mais d'aprs les divers rapports d'experts dont nous vous avions dj parl prcdemment, on sait que le malware tait fait sur mesure, vraisemblablement par un tat plutt que par une bande de crime organis. Ce qui a fait dire  plusieurs officiels Iraniens qu'une cyber-guerre avait t dclare contre leur pays.

Pour Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, ce sont les pays occidentaux et Isral qui ont foment ces attaques.

Un climat international qui n'est pas du tout tendu, donc.

*Mise  jour du 23.11.2010 par Katleen
Stuxnet n'aurait "pas russi  accomplir sa mission" en Iran, d'aprs le vice-prsident du pays*

Le vice Prsident Iranien Ali Akbar Salehi, responsable du projet nuclaire "pacifique" de son pays, s'est exprim publiquement  propos de l'affaire Stuxnet.

Il a ainsi dclar que le malware n'avait pas men a bien sa mission, puisqu'il aurait t intercept avant d'avoir atteint sa cible ( savoir des composants cl des quipements nuclaires iraniens : les contrleurs).

"Depuis plus d'un an, les nations de l'Ouest ont essay d'implanter le virus dans notre environnement nuclaire afin de gner nos activits", a-t-il dclar, voquant la thse d'un complot tranger.

Malgr ce dmenti officiel, il est tablit que le programme nuclaire iranien souffre d'importants retards, et que des centaines de centrifugeuses ont t mises hors service dans les centrales du pays. Ces ralentissements ont-ils t causs par Stuxnet ? Ou par des problmes techniques ? Dur de le savoir.

Source : Allocution d'Ali Akbar Salehi sur la tlvision iranienne

*Mise  jour du 22.11.2010 par Katleen
Des indices dans le code de Stuxnet informent sur son crateur, une quipe de 6  10 personnes mandates par une nation d'aprs les experts*

Un chercheur travaillant pour Securicon (entreprise spcialise dans les traces numriques ou empreintes digitales que les hackers laissent derrire eux) s'est minutieusement pench sur les entrailles de Stuxnet. 

Son analyse a ainsi rvl que le malware est constitu de plusieurs blocs distincts. L'un cible les systmes de contrle industriels, un autre renferme les mthodes de diffusion du ver et un dernier concerne la manire dont ses crateurs avaient prvu de dialoguer avec lui et de le contrler.

Autrement dit, il se pourrait qu'une partie du code puisse "parler" et fournir une piste menant  son dveloppeur.

En effet, le logiciel prvu pour s'en prendre aux PLCs (Programmable Logic Controllers) des centrales nuclaires. De quoi prendre le contrle  distances de certains appareils, comme des pompes ou des moteurs.

Pour savoir comment prendre la main sur de tels quipements, il faut en connatre un rayon sur le sujet, estime Tom Parker. Il fallait par exemple savoir quel langage de programmation a t utilis, etc. De quoi tablir une liste de suspects bien cible.

Comme "les compagnies de l'Ouest ont tendance  automatiser toutes leurs productions", il est probable qu'il s'agisse l d'un indice sur la provenance du ver. Pour concevoir Stuxnet, il fallait connatre les systmes nuclaires d'Iran et probablement y avoir accs.

Mais l'expert de noter que cette partie est la seule  tre hautement sophistique : "les parties lies  son implmentation dans un systme, ainsi qu' son contrle ne sont pas si avances que cela" compar  d'autres malwares, dclare-t-il.

A son avis, des pirates informatiques chevronns n'auraient pas eu recours  des codes aussi rudimentaires pour ces deux parties (distribution et contrle).

Il suggre que l'assemblage du code de Stuxnet a t ralis par une nation, plutt que par une branche de crime organis.

Et pour lui, le pays derrire tout cela pourrait avoir eu un rle  jouer dans le processus de dveloppement de la plateforme PLC, en demandant  une nation de l'Ouest de s'en occuper, avant d'y ajouter son propre code pour les deux autres parties.

Iran has the highest number of machines infected with Stuxnet
Le chercheur explique que ses analyses rvlent que c'est probablement un groupe de 6  10 personnes est  l'origine.

En complment de ces dcouvertes, des informations apportes par Symantec avancent que ce sont les contrleurs des frquences situes entre 807 et 1210 Hz qui taient viss. Ces dispositifs permettent la rgulation d'un moteur.
Une telle prcision montre que les cibles taient clairement dfinies.

Symantec se demande si Stuxnet a atteint son objectif, et pense que la rponse est positive, puisqu'aucune variante du malware n'a t observe.

Mais Tom Parker remarque que le logiciel malveillant n'a pas survcu aussi longtemps que l'auraient espr leurs crateurs.

Sa neutralisation par les firmes de solution antivirus a du en faire fulminer plus d'un, puisque de ce fait, l'norme investissement plac dans Stuxnet n'est plus utilisable. Dommage. Ou pas.

Sources : Securicon, Symantec

*Stuxnet renfermerait une allusion biblique*
*Des experts suspectent fortement Isral d'tre l'auteur du ver*

*Mise  jour du 01/10/10*


Jusqu'ici, le trs complexe ver Stuxnet donnait plus dans le registre des films d'espionnage.
Son but principal tant, visiblement, de pntrer les infrastructures industrielles Iraniennes (et Chinoises).

Mais avec la  dcouverte  de plusieurs experts en scurit, Stuxnet plonge galement en plein Da Vinci Code.

D'aprs les experts en question, le code du ver comporterait un fichier nomm Myrtus (en franais : l'arbre de Myrte). Un nom trs inhabituel et surtout hautement symbolique dans le culture biblique.

Symbole de paix et d'espoir de jours meilleurs (_ Au lieu du buisson crotra le sapin et au lieu de l'pine crotra le Myrte ; et cela rendra glorieux le nom de l'ternel et sera un signe perptuel, qui ne sera jamais retranch_ ), le Myrte est aussi symbole de justice dans l'Ancien Testament.

C'est sur cette dernire interprtation que s'arrtent les tenants de cette thse de la rfrence biblique. Une thse rapporte dans le trs srieux New York Times. Pour eux, ce nom de fichier serait ouvertement une allusion au Livre d'Esther (et donc  la Torah).

Livre d'Esther o il y est dit : _ Elle s'appelait Hadassah parce qu'elle tait juste et que l'on compare au Myrte ceux qui aiment la justice_. Hadassah est l'un des noms de la reine Esther et signifie en hbreux : Myrte.

Or ce Livre raconte comment, sous la direction de la reine Hadassah donc, le peuple juif djoua des attaques Perses destines  l'anantir.

On voit immdiatement l'auteur du ver dsign par cette thse.

Farfelu ? Tir par les cheveux ? Rel indice de la provenance du ver ?

Les supputations vont bon train. Toujours est-il que ce fichier est bel et bien prsent dans le code. Mais il pourrait aussi bien _ faire partie d'un jeu d'esprit [que] montrer la ngligence ou bien la fantaisie des codeurs_  constate le journal.

Des dveloppeurs Israliens auraient-ils eu la ngligence de laisser de tels indices derrire eux ? Ou s'agit-il d'une diversion pr-tudie pour diriger les soupons vers un pays dont les services secrets sont bien-connus ?

Les preuves sont lgres pour rpondre  ces questions, voire inexistantes.

De son cot, et sans surprise, le gouvernement Isralien dment toute implication dans cette cyber-attaque.

Sur le ver en lui-mme on sait toujours assez peu de choses. On suppose que la premire version du ver est apparue en 2009, puis qu'elle a t modifie dbut 2010. Par qui ? Encore une question.

L'origine de Stuxnet ? Mystre galement.

Et l'on risque de ne pas en savoir beaucoup plus. _ Lors d'entretiens dans plusieurs pays, les experts en cyber-guerre et en technologie nuclaire disent que le mystre Stuxnet pourrait ne jamais tre rsolu_ .

Un rbus envelopp de mystre au sein d'une nigme, pourrait-on dire pour paraphraser Winston Churchill, experts parmi les experts des relations internationales et de l'espionnage.

*Source* : Article du New York Times

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Le virus Stuxnet, d'une "complexit sans prcdent" : il attaque les infrastructures industrielles de l'Iran qui voque une "guerre lectronique"*

Stuxnet. Ce nom s'est rpandu comme une trane de poudre sur le monde en l'espace de quelques jours, depuis que des rapports plus alarmistes les uns que les autres ont t diffuss  son sujet par des experts et des firmes, spcialiss en scurit informatique.

Cette menace informatique, simple malware pour les uns, maliciel d'infiltration terroriste pour les autres, sme la panique en Iran. Il est  d'une complexit sans prcdent  et  n'est pas le travail d'un petit hacker , prvient Laurent Heslault, un cadre haut plac chez Symantec.

Il vise les systmes informatiques industriels de l'Iran, o il a dj infect plus de 30.000 ordinateurs.

Dcouvert en juin 2010 par une quipe bilorusse, Stuxnet est en fait un cheval de Troie trs sophistiqu qui s'attaque  une vulnrabilit de Windows Shell pour prendre grce  cela le contrle du systme SCADA (qui permet de contrler les automatismes, les robots, la distribution d'lectricit, etc. d'un site stratgique vis -usine, centrale lectrique, etc.-) qui est compos d' applications industrielles signes Siemens (produits WinCC-PCS7).

La contamination a vraisemblablement dbut par des introductions via cls USB, puisque le SCADA est un rseau interne et ferm, qui n'est pas connect  la Toile.

Une fois en place, le virus utilise pas moins de 4 exploits zero-day, fait rare dans le hacking.

 "C'est sans prcdent: on n'avait jamais vu quelque chose comme a sur la qualit du dveloppement. Ce maliciel est 10  20 fois plus gros que les autres, il y a normment de programmes dedans, de codes, on en dcouvre encore quasiment chaque jour. On estime le temps de dveloppement  l'quivalent de 6  10 personnes sur 6 ou 9 mois, au minimum.
Ce qui est impressionnant, c'est le niveau de sophistication qui a t mis dans le dveloppement trs professionnel et l'utilisation de vulnrabilits zero day, c'est  dire qui n'ont jamais t dtectes avant. Ils ont t jusqu' voler des certificats d'une compagnie de software tawanaise pour faire en sorte que leur maliciel soit sign et n'ait pas l'air malveillant. C'est du jamais vu.
Ce n'est pas du tout le travail du petit hacker dans sa cave. On est mme largement au dessus du gang de cybercriminels classique", s'tonne Symantec.

Beaucoup de mystre enveloppe Stuxnet. Personne ne sait vraiment d'o il vient, et qui l'a cre. D'autant que la mise au point d'un malware d'un si haut niveau ncessite un investissement financier de plusieurs millions d'euros. Qui pourrait se le permettre, et qui voudrait nuire  l'Iran ?

D'ailleurs, pourquoi un tel acharnement sur l'Iran, dont le ministre de l'Industrie a mme dclar :  Une guerre lectronique a t lance contre l'Iran ?

Les pays s'opposant  sa nuclarisation sont lgion. Mais c'est une autre histoire...

Source : L'agence de presse iranienne ISNA

A lire aussi :
Un expert en scurit informatique d'IBM avait dj russi le tour de force de prendre le contrle d'un systme SCADA, en 2007 (en anglais)

----------


## Nollo

J'ai du mal  me rendre compte quand on parle de "millions d'euro". Il s'agit de dpense pour la main d'oeuvre, mais aussi pour obtenir des plans d'architecture ? des certificats ? ... ?

----------


## Makav3li

D'ou a vient  ? 

La rponse est dans la question qui suit : Qui veut nuire  l'Iran ?

Pas trop difficile  trouver ..

----------


## ILP

Ce n'est pas le premier cheval de Troie ciblant une infrastructure particulire. Mais celui-l a l'air assez complexe pour pouvoir fonctionner en autarcie.
L'Iran doit forcment avoir des espions pour fournir des informations sur leurs systmes nuclaires.

----------


## demenvil

Moi je trouve a impresionnant... De faire natre quelque chose de si sophistiqu et rapide  :8O: 
Puis c'est que l on parle de milions.. donc c'est clair qu'ils en veulent vraiment  l'Iran.. 
comme le dit   Makav3li on se demande bien qui  ::mouarf:: 
A+

----------


## sevyc64

ENCORE !!!!!

Cette information est dj sortie, il y a plusieurs semaines

Elle est ressortie d'on-sait-o, ici mme, hier.

Elle ressort encore aujourd'hui sans rien apporter de nouveau par rapport  la premire sortie.


Au passage :



> puisque le SCADA est un rseau interne et ferm, qui n'est pas connect  la Toile.


SCADA n'est en rien un  rseau interne et ferm. Ce n'est mme pas un rseau.
C'est un ensemble de librairies, modules, logiciels permettant de faire de la surveillance et du pilotage centralis d'installations industrielles.
Ce pilotage pouvant se faire par toute sorte de rseaux propritaires comme MPI, PROFIBUS, par liaison sries, par voie Ethernet en TCP/IP donc en rseau local Intranet mais aussi par Internet.

Cette technologie est utilise par quasiment la totalit des acteurs de l'automatisme industriel


Mais ici, dans le cas prcis, c'est plus particulirement les outils de SIEMENS qui sont viss.

----------


## Firwen

Sans vouloir lancer de polmique, une chose qui m'a toujours tonn en supervision industriel : pourquoi Windows ?

Srieusement, ce sont des terminaux qui doivent tre  la fois robustes et spcialiss. 

Qu'est-ce que vient foutre un OS Microsoft edition pro ( pour ceux que j'ai connu ) sur a ? Pour le plaisir de ramasser le premier virus venu sur cl USB ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Sans vouloir lancer de polmique, une chose qui m'a toujours tonn en supervision industriel : pourquoi Windows ?
> 
> Srieusement, ce sont des terminaux qui doivent tre  la fois robustes et spcialiss. 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vient foutre un OS Microsoft edition pro ( pour ceux que  j'ai connu ) sur a ? Pour le plaisir de ramasser le premier virus venu  sur cl USB ?


Ben, le problme est de trouver des outils de dveloppement et logiciels qui vont bien sur d'autres OS.

MAC n'est pas trs frquent dans le milieu industriel (sur ce genre d'appareil en tout cas).

LINUX est trs trs jeune par rapport  ce genre d'applications dont les premires datent des annes 60-70 avant mme que le PC existe.

Dans les annes 80-90, DOS et Windows s'tant dmocratis en l'absence de vritables alternatives, c'est naturellement et historiquement sur cet OS que fonctionnent les logiciels de supervision.


Et choisir un autre OS que Windows ne signifie pas se mettre dfinitivement  l'abri des virus, et dans le cas prsent, n'aurait trs certainement pas plus protg.

----------


## atb

> Qu'est-ce que vient foutre un OS Microsoft edition pro ( pour ceux que j'ai connu ) sur a ? Pour le plaisir de ramasser le premier virus venu sur cl USB ?


Y en a qui aime a, se faire fouetter par des virus  ::sm:: 

Non, mais sans photo. Pour mettre ce genre dattaque :

Il faut une connaissance approfondie de ces systmes.
De sortir quelques failles, gardes bien au chaud, jamais dcouvertes, o cas ou.
Le virus na touch principalement que ces pays !
Cela concide avec les dclarations des U.S pour former leur arme numrique,

A mon avis, ce nest pas un hackers depuis sa planque qui peut lancer une telle attaque  ::aie::

----------


## Firwen

> Et choisir un autre OS que Windows ne signifie pas se mettre dfinitivement  l'abri des virus, et dans le cas prsent, n'aurait trs certainement pas plus protger.


oui, changer de plateforme n'aurait surement pas empech l'organisation qui a developp un monstre pareil d'arriver  ses fins.
Mais a leur aurait surement compliqu la tache.
Je ne compte meme plus le nombre de salets qui pullulent sur cl USB profitant de l'auto-execution Windows et de quelques failles non patches.
Sans parler du fait que cibler une architecture htrogene avec un malware est nettement plus compliqu.

----------


## tenebriox

> La contamination a vraisemblablement dbut par des introductions via cls USB


Sur un PC industriel, on dsactive les ports USB, la connexion  Internet, on met un autologon sur un user qui n'a aucun droit et on lance le logiciel de supervision  directement, ne laissant ainsi aucun accs  qui que ce soit,  part sur le logiciel de supervision, donc je ne pense pas que la contamination ait dmarre par l,  moins d'une configuration peu soucieuse du PC industriel  ::aie::

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> On estime le temps de dveloppement  l'quivalent de 6  10 personnes sur 6 ou 9 mois, au minimum.





> D'autant que la mise au point d'un malware d'un si haut niveau ncessite un investissement financier de plusieurs millions d'euros.


On va tre gentil, on suppose que "plusieurs" = 2.

2 000 000 / (10*9) = 22 222 euros/mois
2 000 000/ (6*6) = 55 555 euros/mois

Entre 22 000 et 55 000 euros bruts mensuels pour chaque dveloppeur, sympa comme job. Ils auraient pas abus sur le pastis pour chiffrer la "bte" ?




> Source : L'agence de presse iranienne ISNA


Ah nous voil rassurs, on voit trs bien que la source est fiable et totalement indpendante.

Quand l'Iran arrtera de nous jouer l' "Empire contre attaque"  la moindre occasion (cf Clotilde Reiss) et quand les mdia feront preuve d'un minimum d'esprit critique et de professionnalisme, alors peut tre que je croirais  ce genre de rvlations fracassantes.

----------


## andry.aime

> La contamination a vraisemblablement dbut par des introductions via cls USB


Je travaille dans un SSII, les ports USB sont dsactivs pour viter ce genre de problme, les mails de l'externes sont bloqus, ... Pourquoi pas pour ce SCADA  ::koi::

----------


## knuj0

que ce soit windows ou linux ... pour l'quipe qui a dvelopp ce virus, je ne pense pas que ce soit un gros problme ... 
4 zero days ... quand mme  :8O:

----------


## bugsan

C'est clairement un virus de technologie militaire, donc on ne peut pas "simplement" affirmer qu'il faudrait fermer les ports USB ...

Cela pourrait tre une dmonstration de force du US Cyber Command  la veille de son lancement, pour appuyer une augmentation de budget ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_..._Cyber_Command

----------


## lequebecois79

> Ben, le problme est de trouver des outils de dveloppement et logiciels qui vont bien sur d'autres OS.
> 
> MAC n'est pas trs frquent dans le milieu industriel (sur ce genre d'appareil en tout cas).
> 
> LINUX est trs trs jeune par rapport  ce genre d'applications dont les premires datent des annes 60-70 avant mme que le PC existe.
> 
> Dans les annes 80-90, DOS et Windows s'tant dmocratiss en l'absence de vritables alternatives, c'est naturellement et historiquement sur cet OS que fonctionnent les logiciels de supervision.
> 
> 
> Et choisir un autre OS que Windows ne signifie pas se mettre dfinitivement  l'abri des virus, et dans le cas prsent, n'aurait trs certainement pas plus protg.


Ce genre d'outils se trouve sous linux et unix j'ai travaill dans quelques usines qui en utilisait

aprs reste  voir qui a fait ce choix... vraiment rflchi?

pas  l'abri des virus, mais habituellement tu as besoins d'avoir beaucoup moins de droit sous linux/unix que sous win
tu limines ainsi beaucoup de problme

----------


## lequebecois79

> C'est clairement un virus de technologie militaire, donc on ne peut pas "simplement" affirmer qu'il faudrait fermer les ports USB ...
> 
> Cela pourrait tre une dmonstration de force du US Cyber Command  la veille de son lancement, pour appuyer une augmentation de budget ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_..._Cyber_Command


trs possible
en mme temps les usa ne sont pas  l'abri d'attaque d'ailleurs le pass l'a bien dmontr...

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce genre d'outils se trouve sous linux et unix j'ai travaill dans quelques usines qui en utilisait


Du temps ou je travaillais dans ce milieu, il y a plus de 5 ans, il tait trs difficile d'obtenir des outils sous Linux. Les principaux acteurs (dont Siemens) n'en faisaient pas, ou alors en dveloppement spcifique avec des temps de livraisons et des coups exorbitants.




> aprs reste  voir qui a fait ce choix... vraiment rflchi?


Ben pour beaucoup de cas que je connais(ais) les choix remontaient  plusieurs annes, donc justement il n'y avait pas trop de choix justement.




> Sur un PC industriel, on dsactive les ports USB, la connexion  Internet


Ben non justement, le port USB est parfois souvent le seul moyen de pouvoir acceder  la machine notamment sur certaines qui ne sont pas quipes de lecteur de cd. 
Et beaucoup de ces machines sont relies  l'intranet car elles fonctionnent en rseau (il n'y a jamais un seul poste de supervision, il y en a toujours au moins 2 voire 3 et si possible dans des locaux diffrents). Et pour peu que cet intranet ne soit pas ddi et que l'accs  internet ne soit pas scuris dans l'entreprise...
D'ailleurs certaines de ces machines sont explicitement relies  Internet quand la supervision se fait  distance ou ne serait-ce que pour des questions de tlmaintenance.




> L'agence de presse iranienne ISNA 			 		 	 	 
> 
> Ah nous voil rassurs, on voit trs bien que la source est fiable et totalement indpendante.


En ralit l'attaque est partie d'Inde et de Core du Sud courant Mars. Mais elle a t mdiatise seulement lorsqu'elle s'est clairement bien dveloppe mais apparement uniquement en Iran en Juin.

Il y aurait quelques cas dans d'autres pays, mais c'est semble-t-il l'Iran qui est trs largement le plus touch. Bien que la quantification de l'attaque est plus que flou (et peut-tre surestime selon certaines rumeurs)

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Sans vouloir lancer de polmique, une chose qui m'a toujours tonn en supervision industriel : pourquoi Windows ?
> 
> Srieusement, ce sont des terminaux qui doivent tre  la fois robustes et spcialiss.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vient foutre un OS Microsoft edition pro ( pour ceux que j'ai connu ) sur a ? Pour le plaisir de ramasser le premier virus venu sur cl USB ?


En fait, des failles, donc potentiellement des virus exploitant ces failles, existent sur toutes les plates formes.

Si tu veux des attaques sur systme Linux, j'ai en vrac:
- Les vulnrabilits de la JVM et du greffon Flash, qui sont multiplateforme
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...0-ALE-015.html
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...0-AVI-152.html
- Les vulnrabilits de OpenSSH:
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...5-AVI-329.html
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...6-AVI-067.html
- les exploits root sur le noyau:
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...4-AVI-409.html
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...7-AVI-416.html
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...8-AVI-067.html
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...9-AVI-153.html

Je te laisse chercher "mac" avec l'outil suivant:
http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/cgi-bin/recherche
Tu peux mme essayer "OpenBSD", qui est le systme rput parmi les plus surs en informatique.

----------


## yoyo88

> Du temps ou je travaillais dans ce milieu, il y a plus de 5 ans, il tait trs difficile d'obtenir des outils sous Linux. Les principaux acteurs (dont Siemens) n'en faisaient pas, ou alors en dveloppement spcifique avec des temps de livraisons et des coups exorbitants.


Si a peut te rassurer c'est toujours le cas!
D'ailleurs, mme les produits  Siemens sous windows sont pas donne aussi...




> Ben non justement, le port USB est parfois souvent le seul moyen de pouvoir acceder  la machine notamment sur certaines qui ne sont pas quipes de lecteur de cd. 
> Et beaucoup de ces machines sont relies  l'intranet car elles fonctionnent en rseau (il n'y a jamais un seul poste de supervision, il y en a toujours au moins 2 voire 3 et si possible dans des locaux diffrents). Et pour peu que cet intranet ne soit pas ddi et que l'accs  internet ne soit pas scuris dans l'entreprise...
> D'ailleurs certaines de ces machines sont explicitement relie  Internet quand la supervision se fait  distance ou ne serait-ce que pour des questions de tlmaintenance.


Sa peut changer normment d'une entreprise a l'autre selon ses besoins et sa "politique".
C'est d'ailleurs sur se point que je trouve ce virus assez hallucinant, car il est capable d'attaquer des systmes qui sont potentiellement trs diffrents les un des autres avec comme seul point commun des OS windows et des outils  Siemens...

----------


## psychadelic

> Sans vouloir lancer de polmique, une chose qui m'a toujours tonn en supervision industriel : pourquoi Windows ?


 ::marteau:: 

Question inverse, pourquoi autre chose que Windows ?
- Pour augmenter les couts de dveloppement dj levs ?
(ceux des pilotes, ceux des dev spcifiques...)
 -Pour ne pas trouver les ingnieurs aillant les comptences transverses entre les systemes industriels impliqus et l'autre OS ?
 -Pour augmenter les couts d'assemblage des machines si les diffrents fournisseurs ne sont pas sur un mme OS...

----------


## dams78

> Question inverse, pourquoi autre chose que Windows ?
> - Pour augmenter les couts de dveloppement dj levs ?
> (ceux des pilotes, ceux des dev spcifiques...)
>  -Pour ne pas trouver les ingnieurs aillant les comptences transverses entre les systemes industriels impliqus et l'autre OS ?
>  -Pour augmenter les couts d'assemblage des machines si les diffrents fournisseurs ne sont pas sur un mme OS...


Pour viter les virus?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour viter les virus?


Mauvaise rponse, relie ce qui a t dit plus haut  :;):

----------


## babaothe

> Mauvaise rponse, relie ce qui a t dit plus haut


a y est : c'est reli  ::mouarf::

----------


## samkiller

Il n'ya pas  chercher midi  quatorze heure, a sent le coup de la NSA et DIA, ou du mossad, quoique ce genre de cyber attaque tait profil dans le nytimes il y a pas longtemps, lors d'un exercice par l'arme de l'air (DIA) conjointement avec la NSA. En tout cas la guerre cyberntique est belle et bien l.

----------


## aladdin20

peut tre US, ou Iseraaa.. sinon les deux hh  ::pan:: 
pourquoi , pour la meme raison qu'on ne sait rien sur les kennedy , malconmX, lauther King...

----------


## yoyo88

> peut tre US, ou Iseraaa.. sinon les deux hh 
> pourquoi , pour la meme raison qu'on ne sait rien sur les kennedy , malconmX, luther King...


t'as oubli les chinois et skynet ! tu sais lintelligence artificiel de Terminator!

----------


## psychadelic

> Il n'ya pas  chercher midi  quatorze heure, a sent le coup de la NSA et *DIA*


 ::cfou:: 
N'importe nawak, aucun rapport avec la drogue ( DIA )

----------


## guidav

> N'importe nawak, aucun rapport avec la drogue ( DIA )


Faudrait pas confondre la DIA (defense intelligence agency) et la DEA (drug enforcement administration) quand mme...

----------


## fabrice91

> t'as oubli les chinois et skynet ! tu sais lintelligence artificiel de Terminator!


ou bien HAL !
"Would you like to play a game of chess ?"

----------


## GCSX_

Effectivement, il s'agit l d'une attaque en rgle, clairement professionnelle et clairement cible.

Mais il subsiste une question : pour le moment le virus se rpend, mais que fait-il une fois install? A-t-il vocation  paralyser les machines? A espionner?A paralyser le rseau?

Je pense qu'il serait judicieux de le dcouvrir avant que le virus passe  une ventuelle phase active...

EDIT : C'est surprenent le nombre de messages qui peuvent paraitre pendant qu'on en tape un... lol

----------


## cs_ntd

Faut aussi pas oublier les pays de l'est qui sont trs fort dans les cyber attaques (voir les attaques qui ont frapp l'estonie en paralysant le pays...), les chinois qui ont les moyens de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec n'importe qui (les attaques contre google). 
Il n'y a pas que les USA et Israel qui ont interet a desorganiser l'Iran. La Chine et la Russie non plus ne sont pas forcement pro-Iran, et ne souhaitent pas qu'une nouvelle puissance atomique "illgale" vienne affaiblir leur position.

Et en plus les deux sus-cit auraient grandement interet  profiter du climat actuel (USA vs Iran) pour faire accuser les USA  leur place  :;):

----------


## Elepole

Vous avez oubli GlasDos dans la liste.

----------


## Flaburgan

Une news sur 01 qui apporte d'autres infos sur le sujet.

----------


## wokerm

que ce soit windows , mac ou linux , le hacking est un crime qui comme on peut le voir peut nuire  des vies humaines donc ne les encourageons pas en luttant contre eux par des restrictions serieuses et des poursuites judiciaires meme s'il s'agit de simple hack de carte de credit si on laisse ce genre de personne agir a leur guise, ils pourront dans le futur s'attaquer  des centrale nucleaire sous n'importe quel os, il faut punir ces gens, et ne pas les inciter  le faire en donnant une bonne image pour le hacker en le presentant comme un geek , comme dans les films ou on valorise les criminels 
luttant contre le hacking , ceci est le combat de tous quelque soit la plateforme , le genie c'est celui qui construit pas celui qui nuit et detruit 
la destrcution et toujours facile , pour detruire un object on trouvera mille et une faon de le faire , mais pour batir pour en trouver une seule solution on sue

----------


## Flaburgan

Sinon la question ici n'est pas "est-ce bien ou mal", je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que voir des personnes inconnues prendre le contrle de centrales nuclaires n'est pas la chose la plus rassurante au monde. La grande question est "qui est rellement derrire tout a", et "que peut-on faire pour se protger de cette menace ?"

----------


## babaothe

> La grande question est "qui est rellement derrire tout a", et "que peut-on faire pour se protger de cette menace ?"


salut

Non : la vraie question es double :
1) (informatique) comment peut-on cibler du matriel (de manire subordonne  des volutions) ?
2) (morale) comment peut-on tre assez bte pour ne pas savoir ne pas dpendre de telles attaques (si elles sont rellement possibles) ? 

Quant aux rponses possibles, elles sont assez nombreuses, en passant par tout, y compris des checs ventuels (c'est tellement plus facile et tellement plus populaire !)

----------


## YannPeniguel

> que ce soit windows , mac ou linux ,* le hacking est un crime* qui comme on peut le voir peut nuire  des vies humaines donc ne les encourageons pas en luttant contre eux par des restrictions serieuses et des poursuites judiciaires meme s'il s'agit de simple hack de carte de credit si on laisse ce genre de personne agir a leur guise, ils pourront dans le futur s'attaquer  des centrale nucleaire sous n'importe quel os, il faut punir ces gens, et ne pas les inciter  le faire en donnant une bonne image pour le hacker en le presentant comme un geek , comme dans les films ou on valorise les criminels 
> luttant contre le hacking , ceci est le combat de tous quelque soit la plateforme , le genie c'est celui qui construit pas celui qui nuit et detruit 
> la destrcution et toujours facile , pour detruire un object on trouvera mille et une faon de le faire , mais pour batir pour en trouver une seule solution on sue


Reprenons les choses  la base.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacking
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker

Savoir la dfinition des mots employs aurait put t'viter de poster ce genre d'neries.

Le hacking est l'utilisation et le perfectionnement d'une expertise technique.

Un expert en langage C peut tre dsign par le mot "hacker", de mme qu'un spcialiste en lectronique qui modifie des pdales d'effet pour guitare lectrique pour en changer les caractristiques.

Ce sont donc, d'aprs ton post, des criminels. Intressant.

----------


## psychadelic

> Vous avez oubli *GlasDos* dans la liste.


 ::furieux:: 

C'est une conspiration ? 
Tout le monde parle en code ?

je ne confond pas DIA et DEA. 
 ::mur:: 
Pour moi DIA c'est *D*rug *I*nformation *A*ssociation 
dsol, mais je ne ctoie pas tous les jours des espions.

Si vous voulez tre lu ayez au moins la dcence d'crire intelligiblement.

Alors c'est quoi *GlasDos* ? (wikipdia)  ::roll:: 
*Glas*  masculin
   Sonnerie dune cloche qui tinte, annonant lagonie ou la mort dune personne. 
_Sonner le glas. Le glas funbre._

*Dos* masculin
(Anatomie) Partie du corps humain situe au-dessus du postrieur, depuis le cou jusquaux reins.

 ::furax::

----------


## bioinfornatics

> En fait, des failles, donc potentiellement des virus exploitant ces failles, existent sur toutes les plates formes.
> 
> Si tu veux des attaques sur systme Linux, j'ai en vrac:
> - Les vulnrabilits de la JVM et du greffon Flash, qui sont multiplateforme
> http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...0-ALE-015.html
> http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...0-AVI-152.html
> - Les vulnrabilits de OpenSSH:
> http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...5-AVI-329.html
> http://www.certa.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CE...6-AVI-067.html
> ...


Pour ce qui est des exploit linux aucun des exploits cit ne fonctionne sur une machine au jour d'aujourd'hui  ::aie:: 
Ces failles sont vieilles et corrig depuis longtemps la plupart corrig peu de temps aprs leur dcouverte

----------


## cs_ntd

Pour Dos, c'est faux, le premier resultat google c'est :
Disk operating system  ::D: 




> *Glas*  masculin
>    Sonnerie dune cloche qui tinte, annonant *lagonie ou la mort* dune personne. 
> _Sonner le glas. Le glas funbre._


Donc les GlasDos c'est tout simplement:

*LE DOS DE LA MORT*

CQFD

 ::aie:: 

Il est tard chu fatigu  ::cry::

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Pour ce qui est des exploit linux aucun des exploits cit ne fonctionne sur une machine au jour d'aujourd'hui 
> Ces failles sont vieilles et corrig depuis longtemps la plupart corrig peu de temps aprs leur dcouverte


C'est tout  fait exact, mais qui a dit que tous les systmes Linux taient  jour?

Si tu fais une machine industrielle embarquant un Linux, je ne suis pas sur que celui ci soit rgulirement mis  jour. D'ailleurs, en a-t-il mme la possibilit (connection a internet)?

J'ai mmoire d'un exploit root il y a environ 2 ans, qui doit probablement fonctionner encore sur un certain nombre de systmes, mme s'il est corrig depuis longtemps.

----------


## bioinfornatics

mettre  jour son systme fait partie des prrogatives pour travailler en toute scurit. De plus il est simple de faire un depot local afin de mettre  jour l'ensemble du park de machine. Enfin bon c'est un mtier

----------


## YannPeniguel

> mettre  jour son systme fait parties des prrogatives pour travailler en toutres scurit. De plus il est simple de faire un depot local afin de mettre  jour l'ensemble du park de machine. Enfin bon c'est un mtier


Je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le principe, mais il s'avre que ces bonnes pratiques ne sont pas forcement appliqus, c'est le point que je souhaitais soulever.

Un certain nombre d'entreprises se font fournir des machines sous Linux, et ensuite s'en servent sans les administrer, car de toute faon elles fonctionnent.

C'est nul, je suis d'accord. Mais c'est courant.

Donc tu peux sans problme considrer comme exploitable des vieilles vulnrabilits combles depuis belle lurette, surtout si elles ont le malheur d'tre prsentes dans une iso d'une release d'une distrib majeure.

----------


## babaothe

salut

la Chine, maintenant ?  :;): 
http://www.courrierinternational.com...taque-la-chine

----------


## yoyo88

les chinois attaquent la chine? 
a doit tre un coup des tibtain!

----------


## andry.aime

AMHA, c'est le retour en enfer -> wiki.

----------


## Eric Berger

> D'ou a vient  ? 
> 
> La rponse est dans la question qui suit : Qui veut nuire  l'Iran ?
> 
> Pas trop difficile  trouver ..


Soyons un peu tordus... qui est le coupable parfait? et qui est-ce que ca arrange de voir ce coupable parfait point du doigt?

Tiens.... situation renverse?  ::):

----------


## babaothe

> Soyons un peu tordus... qui est le coupable parfait? et qui est-ce que ca arrange de voir ce coupable parfait point du doigt?
> 
> Tiens.... situation renverse?


salut

je partage tout--fait .
>Une raison pour ce choix ? La voil :
Celui qui veut nuire, nuit d'emble et ne "ttonne" pas de manire grossire De la mme manire que celui qui sort son arme de poing tire (ou ne la sort pas)  ::lol::  (c'est le B.A.BA de l'attaque).

----------


## Nollo

En tout cas les chinois eux savent que c'est des Etats Unis hein ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Est ce qu'on peut vraiment carter la piste d'un hacker/groupe de hacker ? Une telle attaque sur ( de ce que je sais maintenant ) 2 pays aussi sensible pourrait constituer une "dclaration de guerre numrique".

----------


## yoyo88

> En tout cas les chinois eux savent que c'est des Etats Unis hein ? 
> 
> Est ce qu'on peut vraiment carter la piste d'un hacker/groupe de hacker ? Une telle attaque sur ( de ce que je sais maintenant ) 2 pays aussi sensible pourrait constituer une "dclaration de guerre numrique".


Non les chinois ont trac un serveur aux tat unis...

Quand on rflchie un peu, une Equipe capable de mettre au point un virus super balze avec 4 Z-day, une organisation digne de l'arme avec des mois et des mois de travail se faire reprer un serveur au USA... 
Pays qui comme par hasard a "quelques" difficult avec l'iran et dans une moindre mesure la chine.... 

c'est presque un peu trop facile non?

moi je vous le dis skynet est derrire tout sa, aprs tous la fin du monde est prvu pour 2012. (mme si marty macfly est allez en 2015!  :;):  )

----------


## mortapa

> moi je vous le dit skynet est derrire tous sa


QUOI ! les belges sont derrire tout a  :8O:  :8O:  ??

----------


## Lyche

Faut trouver John Connor et le sauver au plus vite !!!  ::dehors::

----------


## Hellwing

> Pour Dos, c'est faux, le premier resultat google c'est :
> Disk operating system 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc les GlasDos c'est tout simplement:
> 
> *LE DOS DE LA MORT*
> 
> ...


Rassurez-moi, vous savez qui est GLaDOS, n'est-ce pas ?  ::D:

----------


## psychadelic

> Rassurez-moi, vous savez qui est GLaDOS, n'est-ce pas ?


Sincerement, aucune ide..  ::?:

----------


## cs_ntd

> Rassurez-moi, vous savez qui est GLaDOS, n'est-ce pas ?


 ::aie:: 

Hier soir non, l j'ai regard et diantre comment ai-je pu manquer cela !?
Cette vielle connaissance m'avait fait suer dans le temps  ::mrgreen:: 

Ceci dit, tu avais marqu glaSdos  ::P:

----------


## Nollo

> Non les chinois ont tracer un serveur aux tat unis...
> 
> Quand on rflchie un peu, une Equipe capable de mettre au point un virus super balze avec 4 Z-day, une organisation digne de l'arme avec des mois et des mois de travail se faire reprer un serveur au USA... 
> Pays qui comme par hasard a "quelques" difficult avec l'iran et dans une moindre mesure la chine.... 
> 
> c'est presque un peu trop facile non?
> 
> moi je vous le dit skynet est derrire tous sa, aprs tous la fin du monde est prvu pour 2012. (mme si marty macfly est allez en 2015!  )


Zut l'ironie a marche pas  ::aie:: 

En tout cas oui, pourquoi ne pas imaginer la rbellion des machines qui est en marche !

Commence  caresser son ordi, et lui demande pardon pour les formatages barbares avec le CD de Windows...  ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

Rappelons les faits :


Le virus se serait un tout petit peu diffus en Mars/Avril en Inde et en Core du Sud, pays d'o il semblerait tre parti sans que ce soit vraiment confirm

Le virus s'est un peu plus diffus semble-t-il  en Iran courant Juin ou il aurait t dcouvert. _(Mais selon certaines rumeurs les preuves seraient encore peu convaincantes)_

Le virus ne cible que certains (pas tous) logiciels d'un seul fabricant d'automatisme (SIEMENS), alors que tous les fabricants pourraient tre touchs sans distinction.

Ce qu'on peut avancer,  priori, ce que ce virus n'a pas t dvelopp pour se propager, ou alors les dveloppeurs se sont plants, mais vu la technicit annonce  cot, c'est peu probable.

Ce virus ne ciblant que certains logiciels d'un seul fabricant n'avait  priori pas destination  faire du mal  grande chelle. SIEMENS n'ayant pas de monopole ni de position vraiment dominante dans le domaine de l'automatisme, de plus sa gamme de logiciels tant quand mme relativement large.

A la vue de tout cela, il semblerait que plutt qu'un pays, qu'une conomie, qu'une rgion, ce soit plutt une ou quelques installations bien prcises mais de nombre limit qui taient vises.
Le dbut de propagation ne pourrait tre qu'un effet de bord.

Mais probablement que l'on ne connaitra jamais tous les dtails et la vrit.

----------


## psychadelic

> Hier soir non, l j'ai regard et diantre comment ais-je pu manquer cela !?
> Cette vielle connaissance m'avait fait suer dans le temps 
> 
> Ceci dit, tu avait marqu glaSdos


ALORS PUISQUE CA VOUS SEMBLE SI GENIAL...

C'EST QUOI GLASDOS !

----------


## Nollo

> Rappelons les faits :
> 
> 
> Le virus se serait un tout petit peu diffus en Mars/Avril en Inde et en Core du Sud, pays d'o il semblerait tre parti sans que ce soit vraiment confirm
> 
> Le virus s'est un peu plus diffus semble-t-il  en Iran courant Juin ou il aurait t dcouvert. _(Mais selon certaines rumeurs les preuves seraient encore peu convaincantes)_
> 
> Le virus ne cible que certains (pas tous) logiciels d'un seul fabricant d'automatisme (SIEMENS), alors que tous les fabricants pourraient tre touchs sans distinction.
> 
> ...


Il y a eu un autre lien de post  la page 2 ou 3 avec un peu plus d'infos qui vont dans le mme sens. A savoir un "virus" qui relve plus du sabotage que de l'espionnage ou de l'exploit.

Quant  l'origine, pourquoi pas l'Inde, l bas ils sont tellement nombreux que les binmes sont composs de 23 personnes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Elepole

> ALORS PUISQUE CA VOUS SEMBLE SI GENIAL...
> 
> C'EST QUOI GLASDOS !


GLaDOS est un personnage du jeu Portal: Il s'agit d'un ordinateur qui a pour but d'ecraser,fusilier,carbonis,dissoudre,[...] le joueur.

----------


## travon

Pour info, cela ne gne en rien les automates (siemens et autres) de fonctionner, ceux ci ne fonctionnant bien sur pas sous windows mais sous leur prope systeme.


Seuls les outils de supervision ou de programmation sont sous windows.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pour info, cela ne gne en rien les automates (siemens et autres) de  fonctionner, ceux ci ne fonctionnant bien sur pas sous windows mais sous  leur prope systeme.
> 
> Seuls les outils de supervision ou de programmation sont sous windows.


Sauf qu' priori, le virus pourrait tre capable de reprogrammer les automates comme bon lui semble.

Mais il faut relativiser les choses

Pas plus de 10000 machines seraient contamines  travers le monde dont un majorit en Iran

Sur 95% des machines le virus serait dsactiv car les machines ne correspondent pas  sa cible

Moins de 500 machines correspondant  la cible serait infectes, Sur ces machines, le virus serait en sommeil pour le moment

Il n'y aurait pas encore pour le moment, de recenser de machines ou le virus se serait activ.

Cela confirmerait encore plus l'ide que la cible tait une seule installation bien particulire.
Et soit l'attaque n'a pas encore eu lieu, ou alors elle est passe inaperue et mise sur le compte de dfaillances matrielles ou autres.




> Il y a eu un autre lien de post  la page 2 ou 3 avec un peu plus d'infos qui vont dans le mme sens.


Dans l'article de 01net, il y a des erreurs car les dates ont t donnes en 2009 au lieu de 2010.

Ceci dit, l'origine du virus est encore trs flou apparemment (elle est trace pour le moment jusqu' dbut 2010).
Et c'est une hypothse envisage que le virus existe dj depuis plus d'un an, qu'il soit pass inaperue durant tout ce temps et qu'il est pu faire son uvre sans que personne s'en aperoive

----------


## guidav

> Et soit l'attaque n'a pas encore eu lieu, ou alors elle est passe inaperue et mise sur le compte de dfaillances matrielles ou autres.


Soit elle n'a pas t rvle. Si l'organisation propritaire de l'infrastructure cible a t effectivement touche, elle ne va pas le crier sur tous les toits.

----------


## yoyo88

> Soit elle n'a pas t rvle. Si l'organisation propritaire de l'infrastructure cible a t effectivement touche, elle ne va pas le crier sur tous les toits.


Ou l'attaque a compltement loup. pour une raison X ou Y.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Stuxnet renfermerait une allusion biblique*
*Des experts suspectent fortement Isral d'tre l'auteur du ver*




Jusqu'ici, le trs complexe ver Stuxnet donnait plus dans le registre des films d'espionnage.
Son but principal tant, visiblement, de pntrer les infrastructures industrielles Iraniennes (et Chinoises).

Mais avec la  dcouverte  de plusieurs experts en scurit, Stuxnet plonge galement en plein Da Vinci Code.

D'aprs les experts en question, le code du ver comporterait un fichier nomm Myrtus (en franais : l'arbre de Myrte). Un nom trs inhabituel et surtout hautement symbolique dans le culture biblique.

Symbole de paix et d'espoir de jours meilleurs (_ Au lieu du buisson crotra le sapin et au lieu de l'pine crotra le Myrte ; et cela rendra glorieux le nom de l'ternel et sera un signe perptuel, qui ne sera jamais retranch_ ), le Myrte est aussi symbole de justice dans l'Ancien Testament.

C'est sur cette dernire interprtation que s'arrtent les tenants de cette thse de la rfrence biblique. Une thse rapporte dans le trs srieux New York Times. Pour eux, ce nom de fichier serait ouvertement une allusion au Livre d'Esther (et donc  la Torah).

Livre d'Esther o il y est dit : _ Elle s'appelait Hadassah parce qu'elle tait juste et que l'on compare au Myrte ceux qui aiment la justice_. Hadassah est l'un des noms de la reine Esther et signifie en hbreux : Myrte.

Or ce Livre raconte comment, sous la direction de la reine Hadassah donc, le peuple juif djoua des attaques Perses destines  l'anantir.

On voit immdiatement l'auteur du ver dsign par cette thse.

Farfelu ? Tir par les cheveux ? Rel indice de la provenance du ver ?

Les supputations vont bon train. Toujours est-il que ce fichier est bel et bien prsent dans le code. Mais il pourrait aussi bien _ faire partie d'un jeu d'esprit [que] montrer la ngligence ou bien la fantaisie des codeurs_  constate le journal.

Des dveloppeurs Israliens auraient-ils eu la ngligence de laisser de tels indices derrire eux ? Ou s'agit-il d'une diversion pr-tudie pour diriger les soupons vers un pays dont les services secrets sont bien-connus ?

Les preuves sont lgres pour rpondre  ces questions, voire inexistantes.

De son cot, et sans surprise, le gouvernement Isralien dment toute implication dans cette cyber-attaque.

Sur le ver en lui-mme on sait toujours assez peu de choses. On suppose que la premire version du ver est apparue en 2009, puis qu'elle a t modifie dbut 2010. Par qui ? Encore une question.

L'origine de Stuxnet ? Mystre galement.

Et l'on risque de ne pas en savoir beaucoup plus. _ Lors d'entretiens dans plusieurs pays, les experts en cyber-guerre et en technologie nuclaire disent que le mystre Stuxnet pourrait ne jamais tre rcolu_ .

Un rbus envelopp de mystre au sein d'une nigme, pourrait-on dire pour paraphraser Winston Churchill, experts parmi les experts des relations internationales et de l'espionnage.

*Source* : Article du New York Times

----------


## sevyc64

Une autre hypothse peut-tre  explorer

Ce virus n'est peut-tre rien d'autre qu'un gros foutage de gueule, alors !!!

Mais  l'initiative de qui ? Et qui est vis dans ce cas-l ?


Quand on pense que bon nombre de personnes croient ce qui a d'crit dans le Da Vinci Code alors que quasiment tout a t invent par l'auteur ......

----------


## Lyche

> Quand on pense que bon nombre de personnes croient ce qui a d'crit dans le Da Vinci Code alors que quasiment tout a t invent par l'auteur ......


a laisse songeur sur la capacit qu'on les lecteurs  faire la part des choses et sur leur envie d'aller chercher plus loin que ce qu'on leur met dans leur gamelle... Croire que la Vierge Marie est le saint graal (c'est ce que dit DB dans son super bouquin..) il faut vraiment tre totalement  la masse... Bref, tout a pour dire, qu'une autre thorie pourrait tre "brouiller les pistes".. Mettre en avant des choses qui n'ont aucun rapport avec la finalit du produit c'est aussi un bon moyen de faire tendre les rechercher au mauvais endroit. De toute faon, c'est l'Iran, on est mme pas sur que ce qu'ils disent soit vrai et qu'ils n'ssaient pas de se trouver des allis par le biais d'une manipulation de la communication.. Trop de paramettres entrent en jeu, on ne peut ni affirmer, ni infirmer quoi que ce soit.
Bref, de quoi faire parler de ce pays peupl de personnes capables de faire l'amalgame entre religion, non respect de la religion et tremblement de terre... Bref, autant les laisser dans leurs histoires, de toute faon, c'est skynet qui prend vie et qui va dclancher une guerre nuclraire ! nah.

----------


## Invit

> Quand on pense que bon nombre de personnes croient ce qui a d'crit dans le Da Vinci Code alors que quasiment tout a t invent par l'auteur ......


C'tait dj le cas de Lovecraft et son "Necronomicon" depuis les annes 1940...



> *Stuxnet renfermerait une allusion biblique*
> *Des experts suspectent fortement Isral d'tre l'auteur du ver*


Les experts(??) sous-estiment toujours les amish   ::aie::

----------


## Neko

Il est fort probable que ce virus ai t fait directement pas l'Iran pour cautionner une "guerre virtuelle" ou tout autre agissements futurs.

----------


## sevyc64

> Il est fort probable que ce virus ai t fait directement pas l'Iran  pour cautionner une "guerre virtuelle" ou tout autre agissements futurs.


Ou qu'un quelconque autre pays ait de grands intrts  le faire croire  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Il est fort probable que ce virus ai t fait directement pas l'Iran pour cautionner une "guerre virtuelle" ou tout autre agissements futurs.


Une guerre  laquelle on n'est pas prpare du tout...

----------


## babaothe

salut
ou que ... ou encore que... ou encore encore que... etc...

Mais on s'loigne du sujet !

----------


## bugsan

The cake is a lie.

----------


## pcaboche

> Des dveloppeurs Israliens auraient-ils eu la ngligence de laisser de tels indices derrire eux ? Ou s'agit-il d'une diversion pr-tudie pour diriger les soupons vers un pays dont les services secrets sont bien-connus ?


Des Israliens qui font rfrence  l'Ancien Testament ? Et pourquoi pas des Bouddhistes qui citent le Coran, tant qu'on y est ?  ::roll:: 

Les auteurs de ce virus sont peut-tre trs fort en informatique, mais ils ne sont vraisemblablement pas trs dous pour laisser de fausses pistes plausibles...  ::lol:: 

L'hypothse la plus plausible : c'est encore un coup des services secrets amricains. Ils ont les moyens de dvelopper un virus complexe, ils veulent faire passer cela pour une guerre de religions au Moyen-Orient, malheureusement leur connaissance du monde s'arrte  ce que l'on peut voir dans les sries amricaines...  ::aie::

----------


## playfone

Stuxnet me fait penser  Skynet... On aurait donc l'auteur des faits.
Les machines veulent nous monter les un contre les autres pour mieux nous achever dans un avenir proche !

 ::dehors::

----------


## kuranes

Et dire qu'en mettant plutot des passages de la biographie de Chuck Norris, le virus serait devenu invincible...  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Des Israliens qui font rfrence  l'Ancien Testament ? Et pourquoi pas des Bouddhistes qui citent le Coran, tant qu'on y est ?


Salut,

[HS]Ancien Testament = Bible Hbraque (principalement la Torah)[/HS]  ::aie:: 

Cordialement,


Gordon

----------


## giragu03

> Des Israliens qui font rfrence  l'Ancien Testament ? Et pourquoi pas des Bouddhistes qui citent le Coran, tant qu'on y est ?


Je ne vois pas ce qui te choque l-dedans. L'Ancien Testament est la partie commune (pour simplifier) entre les Bibles juive et chrtienne. A ma connaissance, le Livre d'Esther est prsent dans la Bible hbraque (ou Tanakh).



> Pour eux, ce nom de fichier serait ouvertement une allusion au Livre d'Esther (et donc  la Torah).


Ne pas confondre la Torah (livre de la Loi ou Pentateuque) et le Tanakh, qui est quivalent  faire la confusion entre Bible et Evangile.

----------


## aladdin20

a mtonne surtout pas, pour ceux qui jouaient l'assassinat de l'affaire "al-mabhouh" en Emirats, et qui ont mme menac le chef de police (responsable des enqutes), de l'assassiner aussi s'il rvle quelque chose ..., bon OUI C'EST NORMAL

----------


## pcaboche

> [HS]Ancien Testament = Bible Hbraque (principalement la Torah)[/HS]


Ca d'accord. Mais a parat un peu bizarre qu'un intgriste Isralien fasse rfrence au Tanakh en anglais plutt qu'en hbreu.  ::aie:: 

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis...  ::P: 

Cordialement,

p

----------


## Nyark

Myrte? On en trouve plein en Corse... C'est peut-tre un coup des nationalistes.

----------


## babaothe

> Myrte? On en trouve plein en Corse... C'est peut-tre un coup des nationalistes.


*

Salut

Que nenni ! c'est l-bas un geste trs naturel, nationaliste ou pas (j'en sais quelque-chose), que de se dfaire de tout ce qui ressemble  un outil de travail  ::lol:: 
Alors oui : les corses ? c'est plausible !  ::ccool::

----------


## cs_ntd

Honnetement, qu'on passe  cot de quelque chose...

Je veux dire : un projet qui aurait cout plusieurs millions d'euros, si 'fabuleusement' complexe...
Et le virus issu de ce projet aurait tout simplement... loup son coup  ::aie::  ?

Il serait l, parmi nous, depuis environ 1 an, aurait mme russi  infecter ses machines cibles, sans rien faire ???

J'ai du mal  y croire  ::mrgreen:: 

Non, pour moi, le vritable but tait autre que ce qu'on a pu voir jusqu'a maintenant. Je parierai que ce projet (qui inclu la cration d'un virus), est dj parvenu  son terme, ou alors qu'il est sur le point d'y parvenir, et que ce virus n'est que de la poudre aux yeux (la partie merge quoi).

Donc aprs, le rel but ouvre  de nombreuses spculations, pratiquement tout d'ailleurs, on a trop peu d'informations pour trancher.

Mais  mon avis, l'histoire du projet 'Stuxnet' est loin d'tre termine, il y a encore des choses  apprendre...

EDIT : et puis cette histoire d'arbre l... c'est trop gros pour que a accuse vraiment israel... encore une fois, dans un projet si colossal, on ne peut pas imaginer une """"""""""erreur"""""""""" (remarquez le nombre de "  ::D: ) de cette taille. Je parierai que c'est encore un peu de poudre aux yeux, et un peu de poudre dans les bombes des terroristes...

----------


## Flaburgan

Et si on cherchait aussi un peu ce qu'on pourrait faire pour s'en protger ?
Il est apparemment pratiquement impossible  liminer... Je pense pour ma part qu'il n'est toujours pas pass en phase active.
Ou alors ce n'est qu'un gros boum mdiatique.

----------


## psychadelic

> Il est fort probable que ce virus ai t fait directement pas l'Iran pour cautionner une "guerre virtuelle" ou tout autre agissements futurs.


 ::mouarf:: 

La thorie du complot inverse !
Dj que l'actuel prsident Iranien  russi  faire salle vide au sein de l'ONU pour la sienne
http://fr.rian.ru/world/20100924/187498729.html
http://fr.rian.ru/world/20100924/187498473.html

Perso, je doute qu'un tat puisse vraiment tre impliqu de prs ou de loin dans cet vnement.

Rien que pour le risque du retour de bton.

Il y a toujours eu des hackeurs de haut vol, et largement capables de raliser un tel virus, aussi complexe que puisse le dcrire Symantec.

ils sont eux aussi idalistes et indpendants pour se lancer dans ce genre de "guerre"

une rfrence  : http://www.slate.fr/story/27963/viru...uerre-mondiale

----------


## Flaburgan

La confirmation de l'iran (en anglais)

----------


## bugsan

Le virus a affect des installations US galement. Dans le contexte actuel, un individu pouvant saboter des installations nuclaires, US de surcroit, serait immdiatement inscrit sur la liste du terrorisme international... Il semble qu'avec le virus on puisse couper les systmes de refroidissement. Donc techniquement le mec est plus dangereux que Ben Laden.

Or je n'ai pour l'instant rien entendu de tel dans les mdias.

----------


## Invit

> Donc techniquement le mec est plus dangereux que Ben Laden.


 Pas faux mais dans le sens inverse. Ben Laden n'attaquerait pas l'Iran  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## wokerm

vous vous souvenez de la faille , qu'un employ de google a decouvert et que Microsoft n'a pas corriger , suite a la reaction de Microsoft , des pirtaes on menacer Microsoft de se venger aider par google biensur
il veulent pousser l'iran a migrer vers l'open source , et on cache sa derriere la politique 
je veut vous dire un truc ne tomber pas dans le panneaux quelque sois le systeme avec une sommes pareil debourser , et des plan aussi detaill aucun os au monde ne peut resister a ce genre d'attaque 
le produit windows est meilleur et le restera malgre les coup bas de ces gens qui devront etre puni , apres tout c'est facile de detruire mais construire comme le fait Microsoft ce n'est pas donner a tout le monde
vive MS
cet usine est isol , et je ne trouve pas d'autre moyen que de faire penetrer le virus  dans une cle usb pour contaminer ces machines
il faut pas securise que le system 
mais securiser le perimetre , en controlant tout les faits et geste des employes a l'interieur de l'usine , il y'a surement une complicite .
ne pas s'amuser a travailler avec des cle usb vue qu'il ont un reseau local
je me mefie de google plus que du terrorisme , il est pret a tout faire pour arriver a ces fins ce google , d'ailleur c'est l'une des raison  qui me pousse a utiliser bing
normalement ce genre de societe en fesant des contrat avec microsoft ou autres os , devrai demander a microsoft de leur fournir un os conu specialement pour eux et qui different de tous ce que l'on peut voire sur le marche , apres tous c'est pour cela qu'on etudie les systeme d'information 
un os different de linux unix mac os , windows 
comme pour le cas de la naza avec le projet singularity

----------


## bioinfornatics

oui genre on cre un virus qui risque de dclencher une guerre de plus ou moins grande envergure pour embter microsoft et pass sur de l'open source  ::aie:: 
tes propos te discrdites compltement et laisse perplexe sur tes connaissances pour dire de telles choses ...

----------


## Invit

Vous m'avez bien fait rire, wokerm  ::mrgreen:: 



> vous vous souvenez de la faille , qu'un employ de google  dcouvert et que Microsoft n'a pas corrig , suite  la raction de Microsoft , des pirates ont menac Microsoft de se venger aider par google biensur
> ils veulent pousser l'iran  migrer vers l'open source , et on cache a derrire la politique 
> je veux vous dire un truc ne tomber pas dans le panneaux quelque soit le systeme avec une somme pareil debourser , et des plans aussi dtaills aucun os au monde ne peut resister  ce genre d'attaque


Il y a surement chez Google des espions prs  tout pour dfendre les intrts conomiques des USA , mais quel est le rapport avec l'open source?



> le produit windows est meilleur et le restera malgr les coups bas de ces gens qui devront tre punis , aprs tout c'est facile de dtruire mais construire comme le fait Microsoft ce n'est pas donner  tout le monde
> vive MS


 ::calim2::  (comprends pas...)
Au fait M$ n'aurait pas donn le code source de son OS au gouvernement Chinois ?



> je me mfie de google plus que du terrorisme , il est prt  tout faire pour arriver  ses fins ce google


Google sait tout sur tout le monde, fait des partenariats avec les services de renseignement US et les donnes qu'ils possdent peuvent tre fondamentale pour la guerre conomique : rien de nouveau



> normalement ce genre de socit en faisant des contrat avec microsoft ou autres os , devrait demander  microsoft de leur fournir un os conu spcialement pour eux et qui diffrent de tous ce que l'on peut voire sur le marche


M$ se fatigue  garder la compatibilit avec les anciens OS c'est pas pour en crer un nouveau... HP  la rigueur!
Mme un OS crer pour l'occasion ne sera pas une dfense suffisante vu le mixe  de moyen ingnierie / piratage / espionnage( d'tats?).

----------


## wokerm

> Vous m'avez bien fait rire, wokerm 
> 
> Il y a surement chez Google des espions prt  tout pour dfendre les intrts conomiques des USA , mais quel est le rapport avec l'open source?
> 
>  (comprends pas...)
> Au fait M$ n'aurait pas donn le code source de son OS au gouvernement Chinois ?
> 
> Google sait tout sur tout le monde, fait des partenariats avec les services de renseignement US et les donnes qu'ils possdent peuvent tre fondamentale pour la guerre conomique : rien de nouveau
> 
> ...


je ne dis pas que google defend l'open source mais il se sert de l'open source pour arriver a ces fins , tout comme les autres organismes.

----------


## mteirek_m

Ca me parait un peu bizarre 

un virus qui va naitre de nul part et va taper sur une centrale nucleaire irannienne et dedans il y a une citation qui fait allusion  la Torah.

Et bien je ne pense pas que ca soit le fruit d'un simple hasard.

Il s'agit d'un message ni plus ni moins.
A ce niveau tous les coups sont permis, pas de rgles  respecter.



Pour etre secure a 100%, il faut construire son propre os (et encore).

----------


## Jcpan

> Pas faux mais dans le sens inverse. Ben Laden n'attaquerait pas l'Iran


Faux  ::aie:: 
Juste pour claircir...  
l'iran est l'ennemie le plus redoutable de  Ben laden (plus que isral mme), mais il a declar  travers un de ces membres qu' chaque chose en son temps.
(Perso je doute mme qu'une telle personnalit (ben laden) puisse exister)

----------


## Invit

> Faux 
> Juste pour claircir...  
> l'iran est l'ennemie le plus redoutable de  Ben laden (plus que isral mme), mais il a declar  travers un de ces membres qu' chaque chose en son temps.
> (Perso je doute mme qu'une telle personnalit (ben laden) puisse exister)


L'ennemie  de l'Iran est Isral
L'ennemie  de Ben Laden est Isral

En appliquant la rgle lennemie de mon ennemie est mon ami alors ....

----------


## psychadelic

Les experts russes qui travaillaient sur le site de Bushehr commencent  fuir l'Iran.

Car la chasse aux sorcires, pardon, aux espions y bat son plein.

Selon un responsable iranien, un nombre indtermin d'"espions nuclaires", lis  cette attaque virale, ont t arrts... (New York Times).

Bonjours l'ambiance  ::?:

----------


## YannPeniguel

> je ne dit pas que google defend l'open source mais il se sert de l'open source pour arriver a ces fins , tout comme les autres organisme


Bien sur qu'il s'en sert  ses propres fins, nous parlons d'une entreprise prive  but lucratif. Toute entreprise contribuant  du code open source le fait car elle y trouve un intrt technique ou conomique. Le but d'une entreprise priv est de gagner de l'argent pour faire vivre ses employs et son/ses patrons(s), c'est bien connu.

Les seuls qui contribuent  l'open source uniquement  but social sont les bnvoles, ou bien les chercheurs du publique.

----------


## el_slapper

> L'ennemie  de l'Iran est Isral
> L'ennemie  de Ben Laden est Isral
> 
> En appliquant la rgle lennemie de mon ennemie est mon ami alors ....


Non.

En Irak, Al-Qaida a tap encore plus fort sur les chiites que sur les amricains. Or, les Iraniens sont chiites, pour la plupart. Ben Laden a beaucoup d'ennemis, en fait. D'ailleurs, l'Iran mne une guerre de basse intensit  sa frontires afghane pour lutter contre le trafic de l'opium. Ce qui rduit les revenus des talibans, ennemis des USA. Pourtant, l'Iran est toujours un ennemi des USA.

----------


## Invit

> Non.
> 
> En Irak, Al-Qaida a tap encore plus fort sur les chiites que sur les amricains. Or, les Iraniens sont chiites, pour la plupart. Ben Laden a beaucoup d'ennemis, en fait. D'ailleurs, l'Iran mne une guerre de basse intensit  sa frontires afghane pour lutter contre le trafic de l'opium. Ce qui rduit les revenus des talibans, ennemis des USA. Pourtant, l'Iran est toujours un ennemi des USA.


OK, arrtons de troller et retour au vritable sujet. 

Merci pour ces infos d coup. ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## Virgil Scipion

Faut pas voir le mal partout, il y a plein d'autres raisons pour lcher un virus pareil sur l'Iran.

Aprs tout, c'est peut tre juste un concurrent de Siemens qui voulait les faire passer pour des gros nazes  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est plus amusant de se dire que c'est le fait mme des Iraniens, qui se sont aperus que leur projet d'armes nuclaires ne marchera jamais et du coup ils le sabordent en faisant passer a pour un coup de leurs adversaires  ::mouarf::

----------


## guirio

Bonjour,

Je ne ragit jamais sur les forums mais il faut se rendre  l'vidence.
La guerre numrique on va se la manger un jour ! et ce sera la pire.

A bon entendeur.
Gui

----------


## psychadelic

> La guerre numrique on va se la manger un jour !


  ::java:: 
No, il s'agit d'une sorte gurilla de terroristes numrique, et elle  dj commenc:

- Estonie Avril 2007
- Google fvrier 2010

et l, ce ne sont que les parties visibles de l'Iceberg, on ne peut rellement en faire le dcompte. 

Microsoft  souvent t "visit" dans le pass par exemple.

Aucun tat n'a intret  se lancer "frontalement" dans ce genre d'attaque, s'il y  une guerre, c'est au niveau conomique qu'elle se joue, pas sur le seul plan du "numrique".

----------


## sevyc64

> La guerre numrique on va se la manger un jour !





> et elle  dj commenc


Oui, en ralit, elle a commence dans les annes 70, avec la cration de l'ancetre d'Internet et le dbut de l'interconnexion des rseaux de donnes numriques

Et oui dj 40 ans !!!

----------


## frantzgac

J'ai entendu dire qu'un violeur prmdit, avait plac dans le corps de sa victime du sperme prlev dans un prservatif jet  la poubelle. Pardon ce n'est pas lgant mais typique :

Alors il serait facile pour qui voudrait orienter les soupons de mettre une rfrence biblique (qui entre parenthse dsigne autant les chrtiens que les juifs) dans le paquet virus.

Cela dit Isral ne serait sans doute pas rebut par un tel systme, si ce n'est qu'on ne discerne pas bien les avantages obtenus et qu'ils n'ont pas l'habitude de manquer d'efficacit.

----------


## dams78

> Pour etre secure a 100%, il faut construire son propre os (et encore).


Je sais pas si c'tait srieux mais si on a aucune connaissance en la matire a ne sert strictement  rien, au contraire vouloir faire son propre OS en quelques jours alors qu'il a fallut plusieurs gnrations de bien pensant pour arriver  aujourd'hui, a revient tout simplement  pisser dans un violon  ::mouarf:: 
En matire de scurit il faut au contraire appliquer  la lettre les rgles qui ont fait leur preuve, comme par exemple isoler le rseau du monde extrieur (et brancher des cls usb enfreint cette rgle).

----------


## Invit

st si Stuxnet attendait le 10/10/10  10:10 pour lancer l'attaque qui sera fatale.

----------


## babaothe

> st si Stuxnet attendait le 10/10/10  10:10 pour lancer l'attaque qui sera fatale.


salut
peut-tre  ::lol:: 
mais  10 heures 10 d'o ?

----------


## cs_ntd

> mais  10 heures 10 d'o ?


Du Nigria (1h de moins il me semble)

C'est l-bas que ce situe le point 1010'10.10"N, 1010'10.10"E  ::aie:: 

(au centre de l'image)

----------


## Invit

> mais  10 heures 10 d'o ?


d'Iran Bien sr.

----------


## hegros

10:10:10 le 10/10/10 cela sonne comme une grosse intox et c'est probablement une grosse intox et une superstition d'une partie de la communaut des dveloppeurs. Bref, c'est un peu n'importe quoi je trouve

----------


## hegros

> c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, juste de l'humour, comme c'est clairement indiqu sur le "mur" du groupe facebook: 
> 
> 
> _(j'aurais prfr poster a dans le topic de la taverne, mais j'ai pas le droit ^^")_


Comme le 21/12/12 (remarqu que 21 un 12 invers) pour la fin du monde...

je ne vois pas trop ce qui est humoristique la dedans mais bon si cela te fait rire je ne vais pas gcher ton plaisir de jouer avec la crdulit des gens

----------


## Code62

wah t'es rapide pour quoter, j'ai effac mon message presque immdiatement aprs avoir l'avoir post, quand j'ai relu la news dans laquelle il est dit qu'un "expert" s'en mele, et que j'ai ralis que le groupe facebook [[mon message citait un post sur le mur de ce groupe]] n'est pas forcment  l'origine de ce hoax ^^" 

toujours est-il que non, personnellement je ne trouve pas a "drle" (et *je* ne joue avec la crdulit de personne ^^"), je tentais juste de "ddramatiser"  ::):

----------


## hegros

> wah t'es rapide pour quoter, j'ai effac mon message presque immdiatement aprs avoir l'avoir post,


Pas plus rapide que cela, j'arrivais au moment o tu crivais le message pas de plus




> toujours est-il que non, personnellement je ne trouve pas a "drle" (et *je* ne joue avec la crdulit de personne ^^"), je tentais juste de "ddramatiser"


Ce n'tait pas personnellement dirig vers toi et non il n'y a rien de dramatique donc rien  ddramatiser chacun lit ce qu'il veut dans les chiffres

----------


## babaothe

salut Code62

deux affirmations  ton attention (et pour que nul ne doute de ma folie) :
1) un bon montagnard grimpe plus vite qu'il ne descend
2) un bon plongeur remonte plus lentement qu'il n'est descendu

Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ? 
Je n'en sais personnellement fichtre rien  (comment le saurais-je, puisque je suis fou ?)  ::lol:: ! Je suis en effet fort vraisemblablement fou et m'en vais donc me coucher illico presto  ::marteau:: 
Bonne nuit et fais de beaux rves !

----------


## hegros

Bon manifestement il n'a pas rsist longtemps ce virus

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences-tech...us-stuxnet.php

Puis de toute faon ce n'est pas un programme informatique qui va faire exploser une centrale nuclaire quand bien mme il prends les commandes de tout les systmes de contrles, et oui un programme informatique ne peut pas dverrouiller des systmes de protection *mcanique* et encore moins en prendre le contrle.

Il va falloir trouver autre chose. Au mieux le virus retarde un peu ce qui est prvu de faire et engendre des surcouts

----------


## psychadelic

> Bon manifestement il n'a pas rsist longtemps ce virus


Il y en a qui suivent; a fait peur : on est au courant depuis 4 jours maintenant...

Et puis sincrement : 


> Les systmes industriels du pays auraient t dbarrasss du virus. Plusieurs espions, accuss de s'attaquer au programme nuclaire iranien par Internet, ont t arrts.


Avec cette manire de rdiger du Figaro, on  plus l'impression que le mot "espions" est juste une mauvaise appellation, alors qu'en fait ce sont certainement de pauvres bougres qui servent de boucs missaire au rgime des mollahs

----------


## hegros

> ...


Mouais ce n'est pas non plus une actualit m'intressant plus que cela, c'est surtout ces intox de 10/10/10 et 12/12/12 superstitieux qui m'a fait poster, alors il n'y a pas de raison d'avoir peur de recevoir une information si peu intressante avec 4 jours ou 40 jours de retards.

Puis entre le figaro et le new york time je ne trouve pas de grande diffrence : ce sont des mdias. Merci quand mme pour la tentative de troll.

----------


## jacqueline

Bonjour,

J'ai fait toute ma carrire dans l'info indus, et termin en faisant de l'expertise  de scurit de ces systmes, sur des sites  risques, parce  qu 'en cas d'accident c'est le tribunal. 


Je suis compltement dgoute de  voir que Siemens,   (   cest pas une PME hein !) installe des ordis de salon avec un OS  multimdia, pour superviser une centrale nuclaire !

 Alors que l'aviation impose un OS Certifi ( c'est simple il n' y en a qu'un : Lynx 178 RT OS ) pour l'informatique embarque, et impose la certication de l'tude et de la procdure de tests.

C'est la norme DO 178 B

 L'informatique embarque de l'automobile a aussi ses normes.

*Le nuclaire QUE DALLE.

Ds le dbut des annes 80 on a utilis les premiers Unix adapts au temps rel  RTES  (  Sems , puis Bull )

 On a pas attendu aprs  Apple ou MS pour  faire des superviseurs  avec des synoptiques   en couleur sur des BARCO, avec boule roulante, clavier numrique pour rentrer les donnes  et touches de slection des crans.


Rustique , mais  zro bug. Si on fait le bilan des bugs  et des vulnrabilits des Windows Manager 

 Quand au rseau informatique , c'tait un protocole scuris  X25 ,des laisons point  point , plus  sres ) et doubles.

 A quoi sert la protection d'accs par badges ou biomtrie, des salles de commandes, si une femme de mnage ,  depuis un poste en rseau isol et non surveill peut insrer une cl USB, et pourrir tout le systme.

Puis un mot de passe pour protger l'accs aux cdes d'une nuke !!! Super  !

Les tout premier calculos  des annes 70, T1600 et T2000  ont t remplacs rcemment par des  PC industriels avec des Lynx 178 RT OS.

Bien sur que l'OS a de l'importance, comment scuriser un OS qui a t conu pour tre convivial, donc moins scurisable et qui est condamn  courrir derrire les diteurs de virus  et de rootkits  ( il a fallu un an aux experts en scurit pour trouver Stuxnet )

Siemens n'a pas install ce systme seulement en Iran : nuclaire, chimie,  ferroviare  nergie . peut tre des usines classes Seveso ?


 Uin jour ils vont nous faire sauter la gueule..  ::calim2::

----------


## jacqueline

> Bon manifestement il n'a pas rsist longtemps ce virus
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences-tech...us-stuxnet.php
> 
> Puis de toute faon ce n'est pas un programme informatique qui va faire exploser une centrale nuclaire quand bien mme il prends les commandes de tout les systmes de contrles, et oui un programme informatique ne peut pas dverrouiller des systmes de protection *mcanique* et encore moins en prendre le contrle.
> 
> Il va falloir trouver autre chose. Au mieux le virus retarde un peu ce qui est prvu de faire et engendre des surcouts


Une fois dcouvert il n'a pas resist trop longtemps, sauf qu 'ils en ont retrouvs installs depuis  un an. Difficult de dtecter ces nouveaux virus et rootkits .


 Tchernobyl ils l'ont fait sauter  sans virus.. en exploitation manuelle. Avec des scurits enleves pour faire des essais..

 les iraniens ne feront pas d'essais ? NON .... :8O: 

 le koursk ?

  En Iran c'est une centrale construite par les russes..

 Mais on a pas le droit de compromettre la scurit avec un OS  sensible aux virus..

----------


## hegros

> les iraniens ne feront pas d'essais ? NON ....


Il y a pleins de pays qui font des essais non ? Ils doivent faire quoi les iraniens des OGM ?




> mais on a pas le droit de compromettre la scurit avec un OS  sensible aux virus..


Il n'y a aucun systme informatique insensible aux virus que se soit un Unix RT machin ou window certifi seveso ou pas. 


Ce n'est pas une solution technique, et d'autant moins logicielle, qui assure le plus haut degr de scurit dans ces systmes. La scurit logicielle niveau OS c'est comme les rtro-virus chez l'homme, une base de connaissance. 

D'ailleurs est-ce que tu connais un systme insensible aux virus ? Il y a eu une exprience avec un homme est une puce lectronique intgr dans sa main ou son bras et le rsultat c'est qu'il y a eu effectivement de la transmission d'un virus.

L o je suis plutt d'accord c'est que dans les systmes industriels il n'y a pas toujours de trs haut niveau de scurit niveau informatique bien que ce risque soit contrl.


http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...r-venus_25525/

les solutions sont lectromcaniques pas informatique

----------


## zaventem

J'ai peut-tre rat une tape mais comment est-on pass des "attaque les infrastructures industrielles"  "attaque les infrastructures nuclaires"?

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai peut-tre rat une tape mais comment est-on pass des "attaque les infrastructures industrielles"  "attaque les infrastructures nuclaires"?


Parceque les systmes SIEMENS attaqus par le virus en question sont, entre autres, utiliss dans les installations nuclaires iraniennes.

----------


## jacqueline

> Il y a pleins de pays qui font des essais non ? Ils doivent faire quoi les iraniens des OGM ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il n'y a aucun systme informatique insensible aux virus que se soit un Unix RT machin ou window certifi seveso ou pas. 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas une solution technique, et d'autant moins logicielle, qui assure le plus haut degr de scurit dans ces systmes. La scurit logicielle niveau OS c'est comme les rtro-virus chez l'homme, une base de connaissance. 
> 
> ...


Je ne vais pas crire dix pages sur  les droits d'Unix, sur comment on scurise le systme et les applications..et comment on peut empcher un virus de s'installer, ou de s'xcuter.

Ni expliquer comment fonctionne le systme des secure levels de FreeBSD et OpenBSD, avec les chflags. 

Pourquoi y a t-il des correctifs  de scurit ? S'ils avaient test leur OS ou leur programme, il y en aurait beaucoup moins.

 La bible est le site du CWE, qui recense les vulnrabilits et les classent  par  famille .  ( comme par exemple de ne pas avoir control les  donnes d'entres, ou d'utiliser un systme de cryptage devenu ob solte, faire xcuter un rpogramme avec des droits trop levs..etc etc ) 

Ils ont sorti le top 25.

C 'est la bible du programmeur. Si les gens pluchaient leur OS  avec ce bouquin, il y auraient moins de vulnrabilits..

 Open BSD font des audits de code.

 C'est ce que font  aussi les diteurs de l' OS certifi.. 

 C'est beaucoup plus long.



Bien d'accord sur lectromcanique.

 Les systmes industriels bien foutus ont des scurits internes, et des scurits externes  indpendantes, autonomes, non informatises. Qui sont testes rgulirement  et controles par les DRIRE  lorsque  c'est dans leur domaine.

Parfois, selon le niveau de risque  une protection contre les ordres maintenus ( soit par  un bug logiciel, soit par une panne  de carte de sortie, soit un court circuit ).

 En cas de panne de capteur ou de liaison de tlmesure, il y a ce qu 'on appelle la conduite en mode dgrad. 

En dernier ressort , les mises en tat de scurit , qui peut tre le status quo si  un organe ouvert  fond ou ferm ne sont pas des positions de scurit. 

Lorsqu'il est ncessaire de doubler les sytmes,  en gnral protection contre l'incendie, les cables empruntent des chemins diffrents, les salles de commande sont nettement spares.  On vite les "modes communs" ( applicable  bien des choses..)

 Toutes ces scurits ,  l'poque o il n' y avait pas de normes, taient le B A BA  de tout  automaticien, l' exprience, puis des mthodes : analyse des modes de dfaillance , analyse de risques.

 Au tout dbut, vu le prix des calculateurs, ces installations taient rserves aux gros systmes, et donc tudies et testes  par  une quipe aux multiples comptences.

La norme tait que si on bouzillait quelque chose on tait tous virs sur le champ et que c'en tait fini de l'informatisation.

EDF a refus l'informatisation des PWR, suite  un gros ppin dans une centrale thermique classique avec une premire exprience de relayage statique. Le calculateur se contente de relever des mesures  pour une analyse ultrieure. 

Les EPR  seront invitablement pilotes 100 % informatique, mais avec des scurits externes classiques.

 Mais j'hallucine de voir le CNRS  se lancer dans l'tude d'un controle commande de nuke, avec trois ings dbutants, qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans une centrale nuclaire..et qui n'ont aucune exprience  de l'info indus..

Plus tard  , les automates tant devenus  plus performants, on a confi des automatisations  de jeunes ings , pour leur premier boulot..combin  un prestataire qui n'a pas assez d'exprience , ne connait pas du tout  le processus industriel qu 'il va piloter, et qui embauche un stagiaire ou un intrimaire  .  Ca donne le mme rsultat que si j'allais installer SAP dans une boite..

Pas d'exprience non plus pour tester leur logiciel..

 Une autre particularit du temps rel, c'est le dcoupage  du sytme de conduite en taches, selon des priorits et la synchronisation des taches. Ce n'est pas inn. ca demande donc une bonne connaissance du processus  industriel qu 'on pilote.

si non met un calculateur, c'est pour calculer . En gnral c'est de la rgulation, numrique donc.. sur un gros systme c'est un peu space..par rapport  la thorie..

Autre chose que j'ai vu, mais a c'est du  un pingre de chef : L'automate qui fait tout.. ( non on ne va pas en acheter trois ) j'ai vu a dans un audit, et je leur ai dit  : vous avez oubli la prise pour le tuyau de l'aspirateur, autrement l'automate pouvait faire le mnage..


Il y a des fonctions qu'il faut nettement sparer, histoire de ne pas  tout perdre sur une panne. On nest dans le noir complet..  Il est beaucoup plus difficile d'valuer la charge maximum , et  surtout de la tester . L'automate  ne peut plus suivre et se met en rideau..  on perd des fonctions vitales.. qui isoles sont plus faciles  tester, et ne sont pas  la merci d'un bug dans une appli secondaire..

 Mais c'est un job passionnant et bien pay par rapport au SI.

----------


## jacqueline

> J'ai peut-tre rat une tape mais comment est-on pass des "attaque les infrastructures industrielles"  "attaque les infrastructures nuclaires"?


Tout simplement parce qu 'ils*utilisent le mme systme et la mme appli de supervision, que pour une usine d'embouteillage..

WinCC est trs rpandu. ( c'tait donc une bonne cible pour les pirates )

 Pas de problmes si  c'est une petite usine, mais pas dans un site  risque et surtout pas en rseau..


 Avant ces systmes industriels taient  bien isols, maitenant il faut les relier au SI...ca se fait sans problme, pour la lecture on peut blinder et on passe par un serveur pour  ne pas trop solliciter l'automate..

Rcement  j'ai dcouvert que  des boites avaient besoin que l' ERP envoie des donnes dans les automates de la chaine de fabrication.

Le loup est rentr dans la bergerie..

 Comment l'automate peut savoir si c'est l'ERP ou un rootkit qui lui envoie des donnes  ?  


ou pire   (car si on a mis  une signature  dans l'appli ce serait inefficace) un rootkit qui fait ragir l' ERP afin qu 'il envoie une mauvaise donne ?

 Parfois l'ERP  ( Ezpublish ) est reli au site de commande en ligne

----------


## minimwa25

Ce qui est le plus effrayant l dedans, c'est que l'on joue mtn avec la vie des gens ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> Rcement  j'ai dcouvert que  des boites avaient besoin que l' ERP envoie des donnes dans les automates de la chaine de fabrication.
> 
> Le loup est rentr dans la bergerie..
> 
>  Comment l'automate peut savoir si c'est l'ERP ou un rootkit qui lui envoie des donnes  ?  
> 
> 
> ou pire   (car si on a mis  une signature  dans l'appli ce serait inefficace) un rootkit qui fait ragir l' ERP afin qu 'il envoie une mauvaise donne ?
> 
>  Parfois l'ERP  ( Ezpublish ) est reli au site de commande en ligne


Rien danormal ou de rvolutionnaire, les ERP servent en partie a sa, certains etait plus spcialiser que d'autres dans se domaine.

----------


## hegros

> J'ai peut-tre rat une tape mais comment est-on pass des "attaque les infrastructures industrielles"  "attaque les infrastructures nuclaires"?


Parce que stratgiquement c'est plus intressant et que le cas chant cela fait plus de dgts.

Il ne faut pas oublier que siemens c'est un peu du tout et n'importe quoi ils font aussi bien du matriel pour les centrales que des machines  laver, ce ne sont pas des spcialistes des centrales nuclaires.


Et mettre le paquet en scurit informatique ou autre cela n'exclura jamais les contrles et vrification manuels des tats des machines.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.11.2010 par Katleen
Des indices dans le code de Stuxnet informent sur son crateur, une quipe de 6  10 personnes mandates par une nation d'aprs les experts*

Un chercheur travaillant pour Securicon (entreprise spcialise dans les traces numriques ou empreintes digitales que les hackers laissent derrire eux) s'est minutieusement pench sur les entrailles de Stuxnet. 

Son analyse a ainsi rvl que le malware est constitu de plusieurs blocs distincts. L'un cible les systmes de contrle industriels, un autre renferme les mthodes de diffusion du ver et un dernier concerne la manire dont ses crateurs avaient prvu de dialoguer avec lui et de le contrler.

Autrement dit, il se pourrait qu'une partie du code puisse "parler" et fournir une piste menant  son dveloppeur.

En effet, le logiciel prvu pour s'en prendre aux PLCs (Programmable Logic Controllers) des centrales nuclaires. De quoi prendre le contrle  distances de certains appareils, comme des pompes ou des moteurs.

Pour savoir comment prendre la main sur de tels quipements, il faut en connatre un rayon sur le sujet, estime Tom Parker. Il fallait par exemple savoir quel langage de programmation a t utilis, etc. De quoi tablir une liste de suspects bien cible.

Comme "les compagnies de l'Ouest ont tendance  automatiser toutes leurs productions", il est probable qu'il s'agisse l d'un indice sur la provenance du ver. Pour concevoir Stuxnet, il fallait connatre les systmes nuclaires d'Iran et probablement y avoir accs.

Mais l'expert de noter que cette partie est la seule  tre hautement sophistique : "les parties lies  son implmentation dans un systme, ainsi qu' son contrle ne sont pas si avances que cela" compar  d'autres malwares, dclare-t-il.

A son avis, des pirates informatiques chevronns n'auraient pas eu recours  des codes aussi rudimentaires pour ces deux parties (distribution et contrle).

Il suggre que l'assemblage du code de Stuxnet a t ralis par une nation, plutt que par une branche de crime organis.

Et pour lui, le pays derrire tout cela pourrait avoir eu un rle  jouer dans le processus de dveloppement de la plateforme PLC, en demandant  une nation de l'Ouest de s'en occuper, avant d'y ajouter son propre code pour les deux autres parties.

Le chercheur explique que ses analyses rvlent que c'est probablement un groupe de 6  10 personnes est  l'origine.

En complment de ces dcouvertes, des informations apportes par Symantec avancent que ce sont les contrleurs des frquences situes entre 807 et 1210 Hz qui taient viss. Ces dispositifs permettent la rgulation d'un moteur.
Une telle prcision montre que les cibles taient clairement dfinies.

Symantec se demande si Stuxnet a atteint son objectif, et pense que la rponse est positive, puisqu'aucune variante du malware n'a t observe.

Mais Tom Parker remarque que le logiciel malveillant n'a pas survcu aussi longtemps que l'auraient espr leurs crateurs.

Sa neutralisation par les firmes de solution antivirus a du en faire fulminer plus d'un, puisque de ce fait, l'norme investissement plac dans Stuxnet n'est plus utilisable. Dommage. Ou pas.

Sources : Securicon, Symantec

----------


## mteirek_m

> [B]Mise  jour du 22.11.2010 par Katleen
> [SIZE="3"]
> .../
> Dommage. Ou pas.
> 
> Sources : Securicon, Symantec



On ne peut imaginer qu'il existe encore sur notre plante des idiots qui se croient tout permis. On ne joue pas avec la pompe qui refroidit le coeur ou n'importe quelle partie d'une centrale nucleaire.

Une fois ca pete, personne n'est a l'abri, ca traverse les frontieres et ca fait des victimes partout. Risque de contamination a l'echelle mondiale.

C'est tres serieux, et il faut des investigations plus serieuses que ca, le commanditaire est un criminel potentiel  trs dangeureux ( que ca soit une bande d'idiots ou un tat fou).

----------


## jacqueline

Je ne sais pas si connatre la nationalit  des auteurs apportera qqchose, pour la suite..

On peut esprer toutefois que Siemens n'a pas reli directement ses automates sur son rseau  de SCADA.

 Leur dernier livre blanc.

*Siemens WinCC and PCS 7 Security Concept whitepaper.*

https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.auto...B/wp_sec_b.pdf


Pas mal le lien ci dessous ( il n 'y a pas que les pirates ) avec des exemples de protections 

http://www.tofinosecurity.com/sites/...ay%202009).pdf

 Normes industrielles :  IEC-61508  ( gnrale pour l'industrie )  IEC-61513 ( nuclaire  )
IEC 61784  ( Industrial communication networks - Profiles )

http://www.surete-fonctionnement.cle...t-ses-derives/

Ca commence  tre balaise  ::roll:: 


Recommandations du NRC ( scuriit nuclaire amricaine )  Application des normes pour le nuclaire 


http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-co...991/cr6991.pdf


 Mais bon c'tait en Iran et l' AIEA ne peut pas y mettre les pieds..Ont-ils respect le normes ???

 Les iraniens parlaient de 30 000 postes infects : un sacr rseau.. ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 23.11.2010 par Katleen
Stuxnet n'aurait "pas russi  accomplir sa mission" en Iran, d'aprs le vice-prsident du pays*

Le vice Prsident Iranien Ali Akbar Salehi, responsable du projet nuclaire "pacifique" de son pays, s'est exprim publiquement  propos de l'affaire Stuxnet.

Il a ainsi dclar que le malware n'avait pas men a bien sa mission, puisqu'il aurait t intercept avant d'avoir atteint sa cible ( savoir des composants cl des quipements nuclaires iraniens : les contrleurs).

"Depuis plus d'un an, les nations de l'Ouest ont essay d'implanter le virus dans notre environnement nuclaire afin de gner nos activits", a-t-il dclar, voquant la thse d'un complot tranger.

Malgr ce dmenti officiel, il est tablit que le programme nuclaire iranien souffre d'importants retards, et que des centaines de centrifugeuses ont t mises hors service dans les centrales du pays. Ces ralentissements ont-ils t causs par Stuxnet ? Ou par des problmes techniques ? Dur de le savoir.

Source : Allocution d'Ali Akbar Salehi sur la tlvision iranienne

----------


## aladdin20

Apres tout, il faut que la justice voit le jour, et que le (ou les coupables) paye ses fait.
Dj, c'est pas une chose qui peu passer inaperu, se sont des tablissement NUCLAIRES, pas un jeu, et si on commence  ce faire ce genre de grande btise les uns contre les autres, il n'y aura pas qu'un seul Tchernobyl dans le monde!!!

----------


## bugsan

> (...) responsable du projet nuclaire "pacifique" de son pays (...)


Tu voulais dire "civil" non ? On a l'habitude des articles doutant du caractre civil du projet (malgr les dclarations de plusieurs agences de renseignement US en 2007).
Mais sous entendre un caractre agressif et va-t-en-guerre c'est un peu fort de caf.

----------


## Flaburgan

pas besoin que ce soit du militaire pour qu'il y ait un danger. Une centrale qui pte et tout le monde y reste, militaire comme civil, pirate comme juge, dictateur comme soldat de la paix...

----------


## zaventem

> Une centrale qui pte et tout le monde y reste, militaire comme civil, pirate comme juge, dictateur comme soldat de la paix...


 ::roll:: 
Bon pour faire pter une centrale nuclaire, c'est  mon avis un rien plus compliqu que cela entre les quipements redondants, les scurits et en dernier recours l'arrt du cur... A mon sens le plus gros danger tait de rendre la centrale inoprante pour un long moment, entrainant de graves problmes nergtiques.

----------


## Flaburgan

Bien sr, je n'imagine pas stuxnet capable de cela, et je pense que personne sur terre est assez dbile pour faire pter une centrale nuclaire volontairement (enfin, j'espre  ::?: )

----------


## Lyche

> Bien sr, je n'imagine pas stuxnet capable de cela, et je pense que personne sur terre est assez dbile pour faire pter une centrale nuclaire volontairement (enfin, j'espre )


Einstein disait :




> Deux choses sont infinies : l'Univers et la btise humaine. Mais, en ce qui 
> concerne l'Univers, je n'en ai pas encore acquis la certitude absolue.


je suis pas certains que personne ne tenterais le coup pour quelques milliards de $..

----------


## atb

> je suis pas certains que personne ne tenterais le coup pour quelques milliards de $..


Tout  fait d'accord. J'en ai vu des gents qui se sont entretu pour quelques centaines d  ::aie::  . Alors l avec des millions ou milliards  ::kill:: 

Si on rflchi bien, les intrts en jeux, ne peuvent qu'tre ceux dun ou plusieurs tats.  Mais si lIran venait a saut, je crois les US vont perdre gros, non ?

----------


## Lyche

Je crois que a les arrangeraient, ils pourraient s'approprier le ptrole iranien par la force vue qu'actuellement aucune arme dans le monde ne peut se dplacer aussi rapidement et n'est plus puissante que celle des USA  ::roll::  Y'a qu'a voir l'Irak.. ils n'y sont pas all pour les beaux yeux des Irakiennes..

----------


## atb

Je ne sais pas, la gopolitique, couple avec la mondialisation ... c'est trs compliqu  pour moi. Mais en tous les cas, faire sauter l'Iran n'arrangera pas les affaires des russes et des allemands.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je crois que a les arrangeraient, ils pourraient s'approprier le ptrole iranien par la force vue qu'actuellement aucune arme dans le monde ne peut se dplacer aussi rapidement et n'est plus puissante que celle des USA  Y'a qu'a voir l'Irak.. ils n'y sont pas all pour les beaux yeux des Irakiennes..


Quant on voit ce qu'a t le bourbier irakien et ce qu'est le bourbier afgan et pakistanais, la puissance de l'arme US est plus surfaite et dissuasive que relle.
D'ailleurs les terroristes l'ont bien compris depuis longtemps, ils n'auraient pas tenter 09/2001 autrement.
Pour rappel, 9 ans aprs Ben Laden court toujours malgr la toute puissante arme US

----------


## Lyche

> Quant on voit ce qu'a t le bourbier irakien et ce qu'est le bourbier afgan et pakistanais, la puissance de l'arme US est plus surfaite et dissuasive que relle.
> D'ailleurs les terroristes l'ont bien compris depuis longtemps, ils n'auraient pas tenter 09/2001 autrement.
> Pour rappel, 9 ans aprs Ben Laden court toujours malgr la toute puissante arme US


Parce que a les arrangent ! Une arme qui reste dans le pays c'est inaceptable, les tats unis sont en guerre depuis plus de 50ans pour des raisons politiques. On ne peut pas justifier un budger de 300milliards auprs des snateurs si il n'y a pas une guerre en cours. Ben Laden c'est une grosse blague, sachant que ce type a t form et quip par les USA lorsque l'Afganistan tait envahis par la russie dans les annes 80 ils ont absolument tous les moyens possibles de le retrouver..
Quand on pense que papa Bush jouait au golf avec Sadam et papa Ben Laden, on est en droit de se poser des questions sur les intrts financiers derrire tout a et sur la neutralit des grands pontes de l'arme amricaine dans ces conflits..
Je suis pas adpte de la thorie du complot, mais il y a beaucoup d'indices qui tendent  prouver que les Etats Unis se laisse dlibrment faire sur certaines provocations juste dans le but de pouvoir placer leur arme un peu partout dans le globe. Je ne serais mme pas surpris que la NRA soit mle  toute cette histoire.. Juste pour faire plus de pognon.. Bouger 130 000hommes juste parce que le gouvernement en a envie c'est impossible, le faire parce que 2tours se sont croule alors que Ben Laden est l'enemi publique N depuis plus de 10ans et que les services de renseignement taient au courrant, c'est du foutage de gueule. 9/11 c'est un Pearl Harbor moderne, je ne le vois pas autrement..

----------


## atb

Au fait, cela dpend des objectifs rels et ceux annoncs au grand public.

A mon avis ils sont en grande parti atteins.

 Et qui sait peut tre que ce virus est juste un test Avant la grande attaque ? Ou justement pour mettre  dcouvert les systmes dfensifs de lIran ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Quant on voit ce qu'a t le bourbier irakien et ce qu'est le bourbier afgan et pakistanais, la puissance de l'arme US est plus surfaite et dissuasive que relle.
> D'ailleurs les terroristes l'ont bien compris depuis longtemps, ils n'auraient pas tenter 09/2001 autrement.
> Pour rappel, 9 ans aprs Ben Laden court toujours malgr la toute puissante arme US


Bonsoir,
Je me permets, je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord.
La puissance de l'arme US, et/ou celle des armes occidentales en gnral, est - a mon sens - trs loin d'tre surfaite. A mon sens, il n'y a quasiment aucune arme capable d'arrter l'arme US, si jamais ( on imagine le pire ) on leur donnait feu vert pour envahir / neutraliser tel ou tel pays.
Ce sont les missions que l'on attribut aux armes - en Irak comme en Afghanistan - qui ne correspondent plus tout a fait a ce pourquoi elles sont prvues (ou "formes").
Occuper un terrain, au milieu de civils plutt hostiles mais qui ne ne chercheront jamais l'affrontement direct, prendre position en caressant le doux espoir de ne pas passer pour un envahisseur, tenter de reformer une arme, recruter, former, encadrer des policiers, etc ... de la pure fiction, un travail herculen.
D'un ct on a des armes conventionnelles (avec des objectifs officiels plutt "flous"), qui en thorie ne peuvent s'autoriser aucun "drapage" sans devoir s'en expliquer et qui sont dcrbilises a chaque perte (je ne dit pas que c'est bien, mais "on" est en temps de guerre et la premire consquence est que des soldats vont mourir) , et d'un autre des groupes terroristes qui sont prt a tout pour tuer ne serait ce qu'un seul occidental, mme si ils doivent tuer des concitoyens, tout en sachant qu'il n'auront jamais la population a dos mme si elle souffre.

Mais, je vois que Lyche a dj rpondu sur Ben Laden, je n'en rajoute pas donc ...

Mais, au fait, ils ont des ordinateurs en Iran ? Avec Windows et tout et tout ? ... pinaise j'aurais appris un truc  ::aie:: 
(j'arrte mes conneries)

----------


## el_slapper

Pour revenir au sujet, une centrifugeuse, c'est compliqu, et il existe un tas de raisons qui pourraient expliquer les retards Iraniens autres que Stuxnet. C'est juste une hypothse parmi d'autres. Il est mme possible que seul, il n'aurait pas fait beaucoup de dgat, mais cumul  d'autres problmes, il a fait des dgats - masqus par les autres problmes. Au vu des informations dont nous disposons, il est dlicat de conclure si les Iraniens sont de bonne foi, si ils se trompent, ou pas.

----------


## Katleen Erna

> Tu voulais dire "civil" non ? On a l'habitude des articles doutant du caractre civil du projet (malgr les dclarations de plusieurs agences de renseignement US en 2007).
> Mais sous entendre un caractre agressif et va-t-en-guerre c'est un peu fort de caf.


Non j'ai dit "pacifique" car c'est littralement le mot qu'a employ le vice prsident du pays pour dfinir son programme nuclaire ^^

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 29.11.2010 par Katleen
Le Prsident Iranien reconnat enfin l'impact de Stuxnet, qui a touch les infrastructures nuclaires de son pays*

L'Iran vient de retourner sa veste ! Alors qu'il y a une semaine, le vice-Prsident du pays niait toute interfrence de Stuxnet dans son programme nuclaire, aujourd'hui le Prsident Mahmoud Ahmadinejad a reconnu publiquement que les infrastructures lies aux centrifugeuses de son pays ont bel et bien souffert d'une attaque numrique, lance "par des ennemis de l'Iran" qui ont "russi  crer des problmes sur un nombre limit de centrifugeuses".

L'homme tempre cependant son propos en assurant que la menace n'a eu qu'un "effet limit", et que de toutes faons, les oprations nuclaires sur son territoire ne sont qu' but "pacifique" de cration d'nergie, contrairement aux crainte des Nations Unies.

Ne donnant aucun dtail sur le "logiciel" qui a t utilis, il indique que ses spcialistes "ont russi  le stopper",et que ceux qui l'ont cre "ne pourront pas recommencer".

Mais d'aprs les divers rapports d'experts dont nous vous avions dj parl prcdemment, on sait que le malware tait fait sur mesure, vraisemblablement par un tat plutt que par une bande de crime organis. Ce qui a fait dire  plusieurs officiels Iraniens qu'une cyber-guerre avait t dclare contre leur pays.

Pour Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, ce sont les pays occidentaux et Isral qui ont foment ces attaques.

Un climat international qui n'est pas du tout tendu, donc.

----------


## Elepole

> Pour Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, ce sont les pays occidentaux et Isral qui ont foment ces attaques.
> 
> Un climat international qui n'est pas du tout tendu, donc.


Sa serait un peu trop cousue de fil blanc. Tient en fait, y a rien dans wikileaks convenant Stuxnet ?  ::aie::

----------


## Flaburgan

Faute avoue est  moiti pardonne ?

----------


## khalihene2008

mais pourquoi? le cl USb ,a prouve vraiment qu'il y a une personne travaillant pour ce pays ,qui voudrais attaquer le systme nuclaire de l'Iran

----------


## atb

> Faute avoue est  moiti pardonne ?


Quelle faute ?

De quoi tre pardonn ?

Qui a commit la faute ?

Qui va lui pardonner ?

Peux-tu-nous claircir sur tes propos ?

----------


## Flaburgan

> Quelle faute ?
> 
> De quoi tre pardonn ?
> 
> Qui a commit la faute ?
> 
> Qui va lui pardonner ?
> 
> Peux-tu-nous claircir sur tes propos ?


En utilisant le terme faute, je ne parlais non pas de l'acte de piratage, uvre de stuxnet, mais du prsident cachant la vrit  tous pour ne pas se discrditer, lui et son programme nuclaire. Reconnatre finalement que le programme a bien eu un impact sur ses installations, c'est avou avoir menti prcdemment. Pour ce qui est de qui lui pardonne  prsent, et bien, tout ceux qui en ont envie, je dirais, mais on reproche constamment aux chefs d'tat d'tre des menteurs, et revenir sur des propos que l'on a affirm en mettant du cur pour les dfendre n'est pas chose aise, on peut donc le fliciter d'avoir russi  admettre qu'il s'est tromp.
Comme cela n'avance que peu le dbat ici, je n'avais pas vraiment tout dtailler, c'tait juste une rflexion qui m'tait venu  l'esprit. Mais que le prsident reconnaisse l'impact du programme malveillant a beau tre une bonne chose, cela ne fait globalement pas avancer l'enqute...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non j'ai dit "pacifique" car c'est littralement le mot qu'a employ le vice prsident du pays pour dfinir son programme nuclaire ^^


Bien sr qu'il est pacifique. D'ailleurs, mme les USA ont appel un de leurs missiles "Peacekeeper"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'expert iranien anti-Stuxnet assassin*
*D'aprs un site spcialis Isralien*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10*



Si les fuites de Wikileaks ont permis d'en savoir un peu plus sur les nouvelles imbrications entre les relations internationales et les nouvelles technologies (dans l'affaire des attaques virtuelles contre Google), le site polmique ne possde en revanche aucun document qui permette d'clairer la mystrieuse origine de Stuxnet, un des virus les plus complexes jamais ralis et dont le but est, semble-t-il, de s'attaquer aux installations nuclaires iraniennes.

La prsident iranien, qui a admis que Stuxnet avait en partie rempli sa mission et retard l'volution du programme militaire nuclaire de son pays (lire ci-avant), va  nouveau avoir l'opportunit de s'exprimer sur le sujet.

Son expert charg de stopper et d'radiquer Stuxnet des infrastructures militaires vient en effet d'tre assassin.

C'est en tout cas ce que croit savoir Debka, une publication Isralienne spcialise dans le renseignement et les informations militaires.

D'aprs ce site, le Professeur Majid Shahriari aurait t tu lors d'une fusillade depuis une voiture qui a ensuite pris la fuite. Choses troublante (une de plus), ces coups de feu se seraient produits dans une zone particulirement scurise de Thran, zone o se situeraient plusieurs laboratoires secrets.

La fusillade aurait, toujours d'aprs Debka, t accompagne d'usage d'explosifs lancs depuis des motos.

Mossad, CIA ou opposant internes Sunnites au rgime Chiite ?

Le rgime a pour sa part immdiatement accus les Etats-Unis et Isral (confirmant de fait l'assassinat du scientifique), mais aucune hypothse n'est  carter.

Ni mme celle de la dsinformation pure et dure qui semble accompagner Stuxnet depuis le dbut de cette affaire.

*Source* : Debka

----------


## grafikm_fr

Il y a eu un deuxime assassinat le mme jour d'un expert nuclaire le mme jour en plus, si ma mmoire est bonne.

Personnellement, je ne crois pas aux concidences.

Edit: il s'agit de Fereydoon Abbasi, tu en se rendant  son travail tout comme Majid Shahriari.

----------


## el_slapper

Effectivement, on y voit soudain plus clair. Comme certains n'ont sans doute pas eu le feu vert pour envoyer leurs avions, ils envoient leurs assassins(suivez mon regard). Autant les hypothses crdibles taient nombreuses, autant les derniers evenements en liminent la plupart.

----------


## ABandApart

La situation actuelle me fait de plus en plus penser a un film d'espionnage entre assassinats, fuite d'informations et rvlations.
C'est digne d'un Tom Clancy.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Flaburgan

Mais o va le monde  ::roll:: 

En tout cas, si ces assassinats sont lis, et tout laisse  le croire, on peut exclure la bande de pirates russes qui s'amusaient en sortant du lyce...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En tout cas, si ces assassinats sont lis, et tout laisse  le croire, on peut exclure la bande de pirates russes qui s'amusaient en sortant du lyce...


Disons qu'il y a un pays pas loin qui voit d'un mauvais il l'obtention par un pays qui lui est trs hostile d'une possible charge nuclaire, mme s'il s'agit d'une simple charge d'uranium d'une trentaine de kt.  :;):

----------


## ABandApart

> Disons qu'il y a un pays pas loin qui voit d'un mauvais il l'obtention par un pays qui lui est trs hostile d'une possible charge nuclaire, mme s'il s'agit d'une simple charge d'uranium d'une trentaine de kt.


Thran accuse systmatiquement Isral et les Etats-Unis.
Si l'attaque est extrieure il y a 98% de chances (avis personnel) que a vienne d'un de ces deux pays, cela ntonne personne.

----------


## maxwell302

> Thran accuse systmatiquement Isral et les Etats-Unis.
> Si l'attaque est extrieure il y a 98% de chances (avis personnel) que a vienne d'un de ces deux pays, cela ntonne personne.


Il est aussi possible que ce soit un autre pays/organisation qui a foment cette attaque dans le but de faire croire  l'Iran que c'est les USA/Isral qui les attaque.

Encore un coup de Blofeld !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eldran64

Concernant ces attaques, on ne peut que spculer. La seule chose de vrai est que plusieurs gouvernants y gagneraient  voir le programme nuclaire iranien chou. :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il est aussi possible que ce soit un autre pays/organisation qui a foment cette attaque dans le but de faire croire  l'Iran que c'est les USA/Isral qui les attaque.


Oui enfin, faut se souvenir que Isral s'est dj essay  un raid arien sur une installation nuclaire dans un pays voisin (avec l'accord tacite de l'Arabie Saoudite qui a laiss passer les chasseurs dans son espace arien)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABandApart

> Il est aussi possible que ce soit un autre pays/organisation qui a foment cette attaque dans le but de faire croire  l'Iran que c'est les USA/Isral qui les attaque.
> 
> Encore un coup de Blofeld !


Je vois pas de la part de qui.

Selon moi c'est soit un de ces deux pays, ou une attaque interne dans le but de dcrdibiliser les opposants.
Disons une attaque organise par les Gardiens de la rvolution!

----------


## atb

La premire intuition est toujours la bonne.

Digne des films amricains   ::aie::  Mais comme mme, les coupables taient prts  faire sauter tout un pays et tuer des millions de gens pour leurs intrts.

Quand la vie humaine vaut moins cher qu'un baril de ptrole ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais comme mme, les coupables taient prts  faire sauter tout un pays et tuer des millions de gens pour leurs intrts.


Faut pas exagrer, entre avoir un peu d'uranium et "tuer des millions de gens" y a un gap que l'Iran n'est pas encore apte de franchir. Mais entre "avoir un peu d'uranium" et "vaporiser une force d'invasion terrestre ou navale", la distance est dj bien plus faible.

----------


## atb

a on ne sait pas !

C'est tout l'avantage d'une force de frappe numrique: Moins cher, efficace, prcise et surtout anonyme. 

On ne pourra jamais remonter aux coupables (individus ou tat).

Maintenant, ces gens gens sont-il prts  arriver  leur fin par tous les moyens ?

En tous les cas, si l'information est fiable (?) C'est l'Iran le grand perdant de cette histoire.

----------


## yoyo88

> Effectivement, on y voit soudain plus clair. Comme certains n'ont sans doute pas eu le feu vert pour envoyer leurs avions, ils envoient leurs assassins(suivez mon regard). Autant les hypothses crdibles taient nombreuses, autant les derniers evenements en liminent la plupart.


Comment sa mon hypothse sur skynet ne tiens pas la route... et si ctait un Terminator qui avais fait les assassinats ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Comment sa mon hypothse sur skynet ne tiens pas la route... et si ctait un Terminator qui avais fait les assassinats ?


 ::no::  Ce sont les Dcepticons !

----------


## aladdin20

> "rempli sa mission et retard l'volution du programme militaire nuclaire de son pays (lire ci-avant)"


Je ne sais pas quand le president a declar que le programme tait militaire, ou bien on invente des histoire l!!!
La belgique, la holonde, l'allmagne...(et autre) ont des ARMES NUCLIAIRES d'apres les fuite de document de wikileaks, alors que l'iran et arabe n'ont pas le droit  une technologie civil, alors la c'est vraiment la total

----------


## maxwell302

> "vaporiser une force d'invasion terrestre ou navale",


Qui entrainera la vaporisation de l'iran en guise de reprsailles et s'en suivra la vaporisation d'autres pays en reprsailles des reprsailles.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Qui entrainera la vaporisation de l'iran en guise de reprsailles et s'en suivra la vaporisation d'autres pays en reprsailles des reprsailles.


videmment, j'aurais d crire "pouvoir vaporiser une force d'invasion terrestre ou navale". Disons que a incite un peu plus  rflchir...  :;): 

Aprs, il est clair que l'Iran n'a mme pas encore procd  un seul essai nuclaire donc a reste encore de la spculation dans une certaine mesure. Le souci c'est qu'avec Ahmadinedjad au volant, il sera peut-tre un poil tard  ce moment-l...  ::?:

----------


## zaventem

> La belgique, la holonde, l'allmagne...(et autre) ont des ARMES NUCLIAIRES d'apres les fuite de document de wikileaks, alors que l'iran et arabe n'ont pas le droit  une technologie civil, alors la c'est vraiment la total



C''est faux!

La Belgique ne possde aucune arme nuclaire, elle hberge des armes amricaines, ce qui est trs diffrent.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne sais pas quand le president a declar que le programme tait militaire, ou bien on invente des histoire l!!!
> La belgique, la holonde, l'allmagne...(et autre) ont des ARMES NUCLIAIRES d'apres les fuite de document de wikileaks, alors que l'iran et arabe n'ont pas le droit  une technologie civil, alors la c'est vraiment la total


Le truc c'est que ce sont les prsidents des pays Occidentaux (USA, France, Allemagne, Russie.. le G20 en gros) qui ont peur que l'Iran se dote de l'arme nuclaire. Officiellement ce n'est pas un programme militaire, mais nos grand paranoaques de dirigeants flippent de voir leur bb tomber entre les mains de personnes "incontrollables".

Techniquement on en sait rien si c'est militaire ou non, et il est claire que l'affirmer haut et fort ne le rend pas plus vrai...




> [...]
> Aprs, il est clair que l'Iran n'a mme pas encore procd  un seul essai nuclaire donc a reste encore de la spculation dans une certaine mesure. Le souci c'est qu'avec Ahmadinedjad au volant, il sera peut-tre un poil tard  ce moment-l...


A l'inverse de la Core du nord qui elle a fait des testes films (j'ai mme vue la vido)...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne sais pas quand le president a declar que le programme tait militaire, ou bien on invente des histoire l!!!


Ben c'est que c'est le problme de l'uranium c'est qu'on peut l'utiliser  la fois dans une centrale nuclaire et dans une bombe atomique. Primitive et avec un yield max  chier, certes, mais une bombe atomique quand mme.




> La belgique, la holonde, l'allmagne...(et autre) ont des ARMES NUCLIAIRES d'apres les fuite de document de wikileaks


Le lien du doc sur la table stp  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La prsident iranien, qui a admis que Stuxnet avait en partie rempli sa mission et retard l'volution du programme *militaire* nuclaire de son pays (lire ci-avant), va  nouveau avoir l'opportunit de s'exprimer sur le sujet.


Il ne me semble pas que l'Iran ait admis avoir un programme nuclaire militaire, au contraire. 

Faut pas dire n'importe quoi, messieurs.  :;):

----------


## eldran64

Ce que redoute des tas de personnes c'est que les iraniens n'utilisent pas le nuclaire comme source d'nergie mais comme arme de destruction. Pour finir le tableau, citons que le prsident Iranien  clairement menac de dtruire Isral.

Personnellement, ce qui me fait le plus peur, c'est qu'avec un mec comme le prsident Iranien, on peut pas savoir se qu'il va se pass. ::aie::

----------


## mortapa

> Personnellement, ce qui me fait le plus peur, c'est qu'avec un mec comme le prsident Iranien, on peut pas savoir se qu'il va se pass.


Mouai selon moi, jusqu'a prsent et de se que l'on sait il a fait bien moins pire que certains Bush d'un certain pays dot de l'arme nuclaire..

----------


## Arkal

C'est surprenant a quel point le monde "manufacturier" fonctionne sous windows...

Plein de system MES, SCADA, LIMS roule sous windows...

----------


## jacqueline

> C'est surprenant a quel point le monde "manufacturier" fonctionne sous windows...
> 
> Plein de system MES, SCADA, LIMS roule sous windows...


 Etonnant , car on peut avoir une meilleure scurit  et fiabilit  avec  un Unix like  install sur plusieurs partitions qu'avec un OS  o tout est dans la mme .. 

 Win CC   fonctionne avec des  serveurs  Windows Server..  Puis il y a des interfaces pour Excel, et le reste.  Microsoft  une gamme de logiciels plus homognes et sans se soucier de la compatibilit matrielle . C'est ce qui peut expliquer ce choix. 

Avec un peu de lobbying de la part  de MS , je pense aussi..

Seuls les clients lgers de WinCC sont dispos sous Linux,  Android, MacOS..

 Je pense que dans les modules de sparation et scurisation des divers rseaux ( dans une nuclaire c'est impressionnant  le nombre de rseaux indus   ) , ce doit tre du Linux embarqu ( ou autre  propritaire embarqu ).

 Siemens  a vraiment cras la concurence..avec ses bus industriels et protocoles scuriss. 

Tlmcanique n'a pas suivi, ils sont rests  au Modbus le seul qui n'est pas agr dans les usines  risques.. En Asie c'est les Corens.  Les chinois sont en attente de certification de leur protocole et matriel, et nous.......   ::(: .

 J'ai souri parce que sur un exemple d'automatisation  de Schneider, c'tait une usine de betteraves.. et du coup c'est Siemens qui est avec Areva, pour les EPR... (  la place de CGEE Alsthom ) 

 Dassault a port son logiciel Catia ( CAO )   sous Windows..  avant c'tait sous des Unix.

Et pour continuer avec  Siemens : Daimler a lach  dassault avec son Catia , our le NX de Siemens...  ::(: 

Aprs les rames Eurostar , Siemens  nous fait trs mal, en ce moment ..  ::(:

----------


## wokerm

ce n'est ni la faute de linux ni de windows ni quoique ce soit comme plateforme , le risque zero n'existe pas et offrire une scurit a 100% relve de l'utopie 
la seule chose qu'il peuvent a prsent c'est de faire une enqute approfondie et de punir les responsable pour avoir mis la vie de millier de civile en danger 
dj que ce genre d'arme ne devrai mme pas exister si le libre protge ce genre d'activit alors il remet en question ces principe 
franchement c'est la honte tous les os qui ont servie a fabriquer des armes atomique , je trouve a dgueulasse 
pour sa part redmond condamne ce genre d'activit et si il ont utilise ces produit pour leur industrie Microsoft n'y est pour rien 
cet firme et contre le fait qu'on fabrique des armes avec son os

----------


## Elepole

En tout cas c'est pas le Mossad derrire lassassinat : si ctait eux aucun isralien en aurait parl. De par les mthodes employ a peu prs nimporte quel service secret du monde aurait pu le faire, et aussi nimporte quel organisation terroriste ou opposante au pouvoir. Perso je verrais bien les sunnite en coupable.

----------


## mteirek_m

A mon avis,  le seul pays qui ne doit pas disposer d'un programme nucleaire militaire, c'est celui qui a deja effectu un bombardement nucleaire. 

Celui qui donne des leons aux autres et ne les applique pas.

----------


## jacqueline

> ce n'est ni la faute de linux ni de windows ni quoique ce soit comme plateforme , le risque zero n'existe pas et offrire une scurit a 100% relve de l'utopie 
> la seule chose qu'il peuvent a prsent c'est de faire une enqute approfondie et de punir les responsable pour avoir mis la vie de millier de civile en danger 
> dj que ce genre d'arme ne devrai mme pas exister si le libre protge ce genre d'activit alors il remet en question ces principe 
> franchement c'est la honte tous les os qui ont servie a fabriquer des armes atomique , je trouve a dgueulasse 
> pour sa part redmond condamne ce genre d'activit et si il ont utilise ces produit pour leur industrie Microsoft n'y est pour rien 
> cet firme et contre le fait qu'on fabrique des armes avec son os


 D'accord la scurit  100 % a n'existe pas.. mais bon  on va pas tout rexpliquer sur la scurit des OS...


 C'est  les bombes atomiques qui ont fait prosprer tous les supercalculateurs dans le monde  et il n' y a pas un pays pour racheter l'autre..

 Par contre    pro Iranien ou anti,  pour moi  il n'est pas normal qu 'on ne lui scurise pas sa boutique, le terrorisme n'a pas de patrie et les dgats d'une explosion atomique non plus.

----------


## Chauve souris

> A mon avis,  le seul pays qui ne doit pas disposer d'un programme nucleaire militaire, c'est celui qui a deja effectu un bombardement nucleaire. 
> 
> Celui qui donne des leons aux autres et ne les applique pas.


Et on ne voit pas pourquoi la "dmocratie" (sic) amricaine, si apte  faire et dfaire les dictatures sur la plante, devrait dcider de qui doit possder des armes nuclaires. Il est vrai que cela ne faciliterait pas leurs interventions s'ils risquaient de se prendre un missile nuclaire sur la tronche. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a t avanc comme but pour l'arme nuclaire, n'est-ce pas ? La dissuasion de toute attaque.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et on ne voit pas pourquoi la "dmocratie" (sic) amricaine, si apte  faire et dfaire les dictatures sur la plante, devrait dcider de qui doit possder des armes nuclaires.


Parce qu'il y a pas que les USA qui dcident, il y a un truc qui s'appelle l'Agence Internationale  l'nergie Atomique. Et que les pays dvelopps (qui ne se rduisent pas seulement aux USA hein) ne voient pas d'un trs bon oeil l'arrive d'une arme nuclaire dans un pays instable.




> Il est vrai que cela ne faciliterait pas leurs interventions s'ils risquaient de se prendre un missile nuclaire sur la tronche.


Reste plus qu' mettre une bombe  uranium (la seule chose que l'Iran a aux dernires nouvelles) dans un missile.




> C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a t avanc comme but pour l'arme nuclaire, n'est-ce pas ? La dissuasion de toute attaque.


Oui, si tu as un vecteur de livraison qui tient la route. Parce que si ton bombardier est abattu en route ou que ton missile se fait choper (encore faut-il avoir une tte suffisamment compacte), ta bombe sert pas  grand-chose en tant que arme de dissuasion. Une grande partie de la force de dissuasion ce sont les sous-marins nuclaires qui sont par dfinition introuvables et que tu ne peux pas liminer avant ta propre attaque.

Par contre, si un pays a des matriaux nuclaires et qu'il peut fabriquer une bombe sale (mme avant de considrer une charge nuclaire) et qu'il a envie de s'en servir, c'est une autre paire de manches.

----------


## atb

> ...ne voient pas d'un trs bon oeil l'arrive d'une arme nuclaire dans un pays instable.


Puisque tu as commencer ton analyse, merci de la terminer  :;): 

Je te pose une question simple: Pourquoi qualifies-tu l'Iran de pays instable ? 

Peux-tu nous citer au moins quelques causes/ exemples ? (sans longue de bois)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je te pose une question simple: Pourquoi qualifies-tu l'Iran de pays instable ?


Un des facteurs communment retenus (ce n'est pas *moi* qui le qualifie de pays instable hein) c'est que le pouvoir religieux y joue un rle trs fort. Contrairement par exemple  une Arabie Saoudite o le roi maintient l'glise sous un contrle trs strict, au point d'expulser des imams jugs inconvenants, ce sont ici les Guides de la Rvolution qui mnent le bal, Ahmadinedjad n'tant qu'une partie visible de l'iceberg. Rajoutons  cela une guerre passe avec un voisin (pas commode certes m'enfin bon) et des dclarations pour le moins provocantes du chef de l'tat  qui veut l'entendre...

Le problme n'est mme pas tellement le rgime en soi, mais cette instabilit cre un risque accru d'une utilisation "non autorise" des matriaux nuclaires. Sans parler d'une vente sous le manteau  un pays encore moins frquentable, voire  des terroristes. Dans la mme veine, la dtention de la bombe par le Pakistan inquite pas mal les analystes galement.

Aprs, on peut discuter de la raction de l'Occident, mais le souci existe. La Russie a par exemple essay de rsoudre le problme en se proposant de fournir le combustible nuclaire pour la centrale de Bashara (orthographe?).

----------


## atb

> Un des facteurs communment retenus (ce n'est pas moi qui le qualifie de pays instable hein) c'est que le pouvoir religieux y joue un rle trs fort. Contrairement par exemple  une Arabie Saoudite o le roi maintient l'glise sous un contrle trs strict, au point d'expulser des imams jugs inconvenants, ce sont ici les Guides de la Rvolution qui mnent le bal, Ahmadinedjad n'tant qu'une partie visible de l'iceberg. Rajoutons  cela une guerre ...


D'accord avec a. Moi je ne connais pas bien ce pays, mais je pense que le gouvernement est bien en place (bien enracin  ::mouarf::  ) 

Mais je pense que c'est toute la rgion qui est instable, les relations de voisinage sont trop complexes  ::aie::  mais pas le pays en lui mme.

Par contre, les arguments de Louis Griffont c'est un peu cacher le soleil avec un voile.

----------


## Sieldev

> Parce qu'il y a pas que les USA qui dcident, il y a un truc qui s'appelle l'Agence Internationale  l'nergie Atomique. Et que les pays dvelopps (qui ne se rduisent pas seulement aux USA hein) ne voient pas d'un trs bon oeil l'arrive d'une arme nuclaire dans un pays instable.


Et ce n'est pas le premier pays dit "instable"  possder l'arme nuclaire: prenons l'exemple de la Core du Nord et  du Pakistan.

Trop de tapage est fait autour de ces pays, je ne pense pas qu'ils utiliseront l'arme nuclaire un jour. Pour ces Etats, l'utiliser reviendrait  signer leurs propres arrts de mort.

Le problme qu'apportera l'Iran s'il possde la Bombe serait de s'imposer comme puissance rgionale et d'augmenter sa sphre d'influence, ce que voient d'un trs mauvaise oeil l'Arabie Saoudite et Israel.

Si le Pakistan n'tait pas alli des Etats-Unis, je pense qu'il aurait eu beaucoup plus de mal  la possder et probablement que Abdul Qadeer Khan, le pre de la bombe atomique pakistanaise, se serait fait assassiner.

Rien n'est jamais tout blanc ou tout noir, toutes ces luttes font partie du jeu dans l'chiquier Mondial.

J'ajouterai que pour le cas de l'Iran, j'ai l'impression que le peuple Iranien se laisse beaucoup moins faire que dans certains pays et n'hsite pas  exprimer son mcontentement en vers son gouvernement. Je trouve a trs positif pour l'avenir.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Stuxnet aurait pralablement t test par les militaires d'Isral, plus de deux ans avant son lancement sur l'Iran
Mise  jour du 17.01.2011 par Katleen*

De nouvelles informations viennent de tomber concernant Stuxnet, la bte noire de l'Iran.

Le ver aurait ainsi t test en secret dans une base militaire Isralienne (le complexe Dimona dans le dsert de Negev) avant d'tre lch sur les infrastructure nuclaires iraniennes. 

Deux ans avant leur mise en oeuvre, les attaques auraient t simules sur les mmes machines que celles vises, pour garantir le succs futur de l'opration grandeur nature.

En consquence, des experts auraient examin les failles des contrleurs iraniens Siemens ds 2008. Rsultat : un "autre Chernobyl" potentiel, d'aprs des chercheurs russes.

En Iran, la mise en service d'une centrale prs du port de Bushehr courant 2011 inquite les gouvernements trangers. A cause des dommages causs par Stuxnet, l'activation du racteur pourrait tre dangereuse et faire fondre tout le btiment. Rassurant...

Source : Le New York Times

----------


## Katleen Erna

[*Graves critiques sur Stuxnet*
*Aprs de multiples checs* 

* Mis  jour le 20/01/2011*
Stuxnet est et a longtemps t considr comme la premire arme de cyber scurit au monde (voir articles prcdents), en ayant infect SCADA (le systme de contrle informatique des programmes nuclaires de lIran).

Ceci ne semble pas impressionner Tom Parker, consultant en scurit, qui a dclar lors de la confrence Black Hat DC, que les dveloppeurs de Stuxnet avaient accumul les erreurs :

- les mcanismes de commande des contrles utiliss ntaient pas de taille (envoi de commandes en clair)
- le systme est dsormais largement rpandu sur le net, ce qui le dvalorise comme tant un mcanisme de sabotage cibl.
- le code utilis tait de niveau dbutant ("mme un adolescent programmerait mieux", a-t-il dclar)

Tom Parker pense galement quil y avait deux quipes de programmeurs derrire le ver, une qui travaillait sur les codes de dpart, et une deuxime qui corrigeait les erreurs.

Un autre expert en scurit, Nate Lawson, se joint aux propos de Tom Parker et critique aussi Stuxnet, en comparant ses rsultats au travail ralis par un adolescent bulgare au dbut des annes 90 (ce dernier tant selon lui de meilleur qualit que le malware).

Plusieurs thories planent encore sur lorigine du Stuxnet, la plus crdible suggre quil a t dvelopp par les USA en collaboration avec les agences de renseignement israliennes pour saboter les installations nuclaires de lIran sans passer par une attaque militaire directe. 

*Source* : Dclaration de Nate Lawson 

*Emma Hernandez, en collaboration avec Katleen Erna*

----------


## Alanis

Donc on passe d'un programme "cyber guerre","apocalypse", "la plus grande menace jamais vcu"  a  un dv de roumain dont la moiti du code est pomp sur les forums ?
 ::?:   C'est pour se faire mousser ou bien ?

----------


## SofEvans

Idem.

On passe de 

"ceci est le ver le plus perfectionn jamais cre, exploitant 5 failles zro-days, ncessitant plusieurs millions d'investissement"



"un adolescent roumain avait fait mieux en 90, et c'est  port d'un adolescent"



 :8O: 

mais wtf ?

Je crois qu'on aura jamais la rponse.

----------


## ratomms

a alors. on se moque du code  prsent alors qu'avant on disait que c'est le malware le plus perfectionn ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Un autre expert en scurit, Nate Lawson, se joint aux propos de Tom Parker et critique aussi Stuxnet, en comparant ses rsultats au travail ralis par un *adolescent bulgare* au dbut des annes 90 (ce dernier tant selon lui de meilleur qualit que le malware).





> un dv de *roumain* dont la moiti du code est pomp sur les forums ?





> "un *adolescent roumain avait* fait mieux en 90, et c'est  port d'un adolescent"


Heu, c'est quoi que vous n'arrivez pas  lire, Alanis et SofEvans dans "Bulgare" ? Parce que, pour votre gouverne, un Bulgare est un habitant de la BULGARIE et un Roumain, un habitant de la ROUMANIE !  ::roll::

----------


## Neko

> mais wtf ?


L'objectif n'tait peut-tre pas le virus en lui-mme mais l'annonce retentissante de celui-ci  :;):

----------


## guidav

Les mecs ont 4 zero-day sous la main, mais programment comme des pieds. Mais bien sur.

----------


## Flaburgan

Quand on vend de la peur...

----------


## TheNOHDirector

Honntement c'est marrant tout le monde n'est pas entendu sur Stuxnet. Pourquoi tout le monde parle d'un virus fait par les Israeliens.
Bruce Schneier -une rfrence dans le monde de la scurit- a donn un scnario alternatif qui a le mrite d'tre particulirement crdible. Il parle d'une connexion Finlandaise-Chinoise.


http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/201...se-connection/

----------


## Flaburgan

Je viens de tomber sur un article dans Le Monde ou un gnral isralien revendiquerait le virus. Vrai ou faux, qui sait...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Symantec dcouvre la  version originelle  de Stuxnet*
*Active entre 2007 et 2009 et publie son tude complte*

_Mise  jour du 26/02/12_

 loccasion de la confrence RSA,  Symantec a annonc aujourdhui la dcouverte de la version la plus ancienne connue du clbre programme malveillant Stuxnet. Active entre 2007 et 2009, cette version 0.5 tait dote dun mcanisme dattaque radicalement diffrent de celui de ses variantes ultrieures bien connues.

Suite  ses analyses, Symantec a dcouvert que cette  version originelle  de Stuxnet a t conue dans le but de fermer les valves qui alimentent en gaz hexafluorure duranium les centrifugeuses utilises pour lenrichissement de luranium. Une attaque de ce type a pour but dendommager srieusement les centrifugeuses concernes et le systme denrichissement de luranium dans son ensemble.

Lobjectif des variantes suivantes de Stuxnet sest rvl diffrent : elles taient conues pour interrompre lenrichissement de luranium en acclrant la vitesse des centrifugeuses puis en la ralentissant. Ces versions du programme malveillant ont t mises au jour en juillet 2010, aprs stre propages hors des murs du site denrichissement duranium de Natanz, en Iran, sa cible initiale.


Les dernires variantes de Stuxnet semblent avoir atteint leur cible - les installations de Natanz - grce  leur mcanisme dattaque. En revanche, difficile de savoir sil en a t de mme pour la premire version.

Certains lments dans cette premire mouture dcele indiquent que le projet Stuxnet pourrait remonter  2005, voire plus tt. Cette premire version de Stuxnet est trs largement inspire du programme malveillant Flamer et comporte des portions de code qui ont disparu dans les versions les plus rcentes de Stuxnet.

On ne sait en revanche toujours pas avec certitude qui est  lorigine d'un des plus clbres malwares de l'Histoire. 

Ltude de Symantec concernant Stuxnet version 0.5 est disponible dans son intgralit sur cette page.

----------


## hotcryx

Ce n'est pas un petit virus.

Ils voulaient faire sauter la centrale?  ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce n'est pas un petit virus.
> 
> Ils voulaient faire sauter la centrale?


Oui, ils voulaient la dtruire. Tout au moins dtruire les installations qui pouvaient plus tard devenir un moyen de fabriquer des bombes atomiques.

Et non, ce n'est pas un petit virus. Ce n'est pas non plus un virus classique destin  infecter le maximum de machines et destin  rcuprer ou dtruire un maximum de donnes. 
On est ici avec une arme de guerre dans une opration chirurgicale dans une guerre non dclare. Si les auteurs ne sont pas encore bien connus, tout porte  penser que a doit probablement tre l'Isral et/ou les Etats-unis avec sans doute, de toute faon, les Etats-Unis en commanditaires initiaux.

----------


## hotcryx

_On est ici avec une arme de guerre dans une opration chirurgicale dans une guerre non dclare. Si les auteurs ne sont pas encore bien connus, tout porte  penser que a doit probablement tre l'Isral et/ou les Etats-unis avec sans doute, de toute faon, les Etats-Unis en commanditaires initiaux._ 

Je le crains aussi (c'est militairement correct) et a devient mondialement inquitant.

Esprons que ce code ne tombe jamais entre les mains de vrais malades (comme un groupe Anonymous voulant mettre le bronx) qui s'attaqueraient sans trop rflchir  toutes les centrales du monde.

----------


## ticNFA

Il est certain qu'avoir un arsenal pouvant faire pter plusieurs fois la plante, occuper plusieurs pays, contaminer un pays entier d'Agent Orange, faire marcher la planche  billet  outrance, fomenter des coups d'tat, prtendre qu'un pays dtient des armes de destruction massive, avoir un norme passif en barbouzeries dont celle-ci, est signe d'une grande responsabilit.
Anonymous, mme en se plaant de ton point de vue pour le moins born, considrs comme des fabricants de "bronx", peuvent aller se rhabiller.

----------


## sevyc64

> Esprons que ce code ne tombe jamais entre les mains de vrais malades (comme un groupe Anonymous voulant mettre le bronx) qui s'attaqueraient sans trop rflchir  toutes les centrales du monde.


Il existerait dore et dj,  priori, plusieurs dclinaisons, d'une part de Stuxnet, mais aussi de Flame (Stuxnet tant lui-mme une dclinaison de Flame, Flame tant la mise en uvre virale du code Flamer).
Comme dit dans l'article, le code pourrait dater de 2005 voire avant, il n'a t dcouvert qu'en 2012.

Quant  pirater les centrales du monde entier, heureusement, ce n'est pas  la porte de n'importe quel quidam, fut-il Anonymous. Il faut obligatoirement des complicits internes  la centrale et avec un niveau d'accrditation certainement trs lev.

----------


## leridant

certains devraientt se renseigner sur ce qu'est l'enrichissement de l'uranium. C'est un procd chimique de sparation de l'uranium naturel afin que la partie utile (l'uranium 235) soit ne plus grande quantit.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrich...de_l%27uranium

Donc la destruction des centrifugeuses ne provoquera pas d'explosion atomique comme semblent le penser certain et cette attaque n'est pas transposable  une centrale nuclaire qui n'effectue pas cette opration.

personnellement, je trouve intressant cette news... pour une fois quon se rend compte de la guerre cache qui se passe en permanence.

----------

